# ~*~July testing thread~*~....looking for a March baby ^_^ 3 BFP



## Madrid98

:hi:

A few of you have asked for the thread and I don't see any reason why we have to wait any longer. Please tell me your dates and I surely will add you :thumbup:

Good luck to all of us and :dust: :dust: :dust:

1ST

2ND
:flower:crystal443 :bfn:

3RD
:flower:AltaMom :witch:

4TH
:flower:viccat :witch:
:flower:Blueskyrobin :witch:

5TH
:flower:HitTheJackpot :witch:
:flower:Sunflowermama :bfp:

6TH
:flower:Dylis :witch:
:flower:Macmad :witch:

7TH

8TH
:flower:starlight2801 :bfp:
:flower:Nand01
:flower:mum37

9TH

10TH

11TH
:flower:mummyb2b :witch:
:flower:Lady H :witch:

12TH
:flower:LLbean :witch:

13TH
:flower:PatTabs :witch:

14TH
:flower:cherub sweets
:flower:MamaDuck
:flower:Abbys mommy

15TH

16TH
:flower:drhouse :witch:
:flower:Bonnie1990 :witch:
:flower:Taurus8484 :bfn:
:flower:Honeybee73 :witch:
:flower:luckylecky :witch:
:flower:Quisty :witch:

17TH
:flower:fairytoes

18TH
:flower:Milty :witch:
:flower:kathy31 :bfp:

19TH
:flower:Mcgirl
:flower:Fluffy83 :witch:

20TH
:flower:mrsmoomoo :witch:

21ST
:flower:Jax41 :witch:
:flower:Lillyl

22ND
:flower:2have4kids :bfn:

23RD
:flower:FirstTry :witch:

24TH

25TH

26TH
:flower:AngelSerenity :witch:

27TH
:flower:sixzigma :witch:

28TH

29TH
:flower:SilverWillow


----------



## Dylis

:dust::dust:Could I have July 6th


----------



## Madrid98

Of course dylis!! Welcome and :dust:


----------



## AltaMom

July 3rd for me, please. I'm hoping to go back to my 28 day cycles, but the last 2 have been all over the place...stupid clomid! Baby dust ladies!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi Alta! Welcome and good luck with having a more 'normal' cycle this time. :dust:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies I'm not going to join you this month as I wont have internet for a couple of weeks so wont be able to post unless I can get a hotspot. But just wanted to wish you all good luck and I will pop in and tell you if I have a BFP when I get back.


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks chick!! I hope you'll be back with great news! :winkwink:


----------



## viccat

Go on, put me down for the 4th of July. I'm not American, but I'm liking the idea of celebrating on Independence Day :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

ok I will start the August one too!!!! YEY!


----------



## LLbean

OH I guess I needed to give you a date for July huh.... hmmm well AF is definetly on her way but not here just yet so...my best guess would be
July 12th


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome vicat and LLbean!! You've been both added!


----------



## PatTabs

Hey Madrid I'll take 13th...unlucky for some but hopefully not for me!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Madrid98

My dh was born on a 13th so it's very lucky for some Pat :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

You can put me down for the 18th...

Thanks:happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome Milty! You've been added :winkwink: 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies,

Madrid please could you put me down for 8th? 

My last cycle was completely :wacko: following a MC so I'm really hoping for a more straight forward and predictable cycle this time, hopefully ending in a BFP so my DD can have a baby brother or sister for her birthday in March :flower:

:dust: to all of you xxx


----------



## Madrid98

starlight that's quite normal right after the mc. All the best for this cycle hun!!!


----------



## Jax41

Madrid, please can you put me down to test Saturday, 21st, I'd love a March baby :cloud9:

Good luck everyone

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Madrid98

Of course I will Jax41. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Please put me down for July 5th. That'll be 16dpo... I'll be lucky if I can make it that long without POAS, but we'll see! :D


----------



## Madrid98

I'll add you know Hit!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

hi could you add me for 11th please


----------



## drhouse

Hi, can I join this thread... can you add me to the 16th!


----------



## Madrid98

mummyb2b said:


> hi could you add me for 11th please




drhouse said:


> Hi, can I join this thread... can you add me to the 16th!

You've both been added!:thumbup: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hiya Madrid
I'll take the 16th please
:dust: everyone


----------



## Madrid98

Hi bonnie! I was hoping not to see you here iykwim. good luck this cycle hun!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yeah wish I wasnt here either -lol
Thanks!


----------



## starlight2801

Bonnie1990 said:


> Yeah wish I wasnt here either -lol
> Thanks!

Here's hoping you'll bring the luck you brought to the June thread with you. Hope that it's lucky for you this time :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

starlight2801 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah wish I wasnt here either -lol
> Thanks!
> 
> Here's hoping you'll bring the luck you brought to the June thread with you. Hope that it's lucky for you this time :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! lets all get luckY!


----------



## cherub sweets

july 14th for me!!! seriously hopin for a bfp!!:happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

cherub sweets said:


> july 14th for me!!! seriously hopin for a bfp!!:happydance:

:hi: cherub!! I'll add you right now!! Good luck hun! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cherub sweets

bump


----------



## starlight2801

Just started my 2ww 

Not overly hopeful as my DH has had to work away with unfortunate timing but we did manage to BD within 2-3 days of ovulation so there's a glimmer of hope that an Olympic swimmer made it to that eggy.

I reckon a good dose of positive thinking combined with not getting my hopes up too much is the way forward.

Is that even possible ?!?! :lol:

Good luck ladies and :dust: to you all x


----------



## Bonnie1990

starlight2801 said:


> Just started my 2ww
> 
> Not overly hopeful as my DH has had to work away with unfortunate timing but we did manage to BD within 2-3 days of ovulation so there's a glimmer of hope that an Olympic swimmer made it to that eggy.
> 
> I reckon a good dose of positive thinking combined with not getting my hopes up too much is the way forward.
> 
> Is that even possible ?!?! :lol:
> 
> Good luck ladies and :dust: to you all x

I've come to believe just about anything is possible!
Happy TWW to you


----------



## Taurus8484

Can you add me please.........July 16th, hopefully if my body is back to normal after a screwed up cycle last month due to mc

Thanks xx


----------



## crystal443

Can you add me please? I think I might be due for AF around the 2nd of July :) Thanks


----------



## Mama Duck

Can you put me down for the 14th July please :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:dust: crystal, mama & taurus!


----------



## Macmad

Can you put me down for 6th July please. Got my first smiley face today on my CB digi sticks, well chuffed. AF due around 6th July so really really going to try and hold off on early testing! Lol


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Bonnie :hugs::hugs: Let's hope July brings us all BFP's :)


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted post


----------



## SunflowerMama

can you put me up for 5th July testing, please. Am 39 and really hopeful. TTC #2. Cheers!


----------



## Madrid98

Taurus8484 said:


> Can you add me please.........July 16th, hopefully if my body is back to normal after a screwed up cycle last month due to mc
> 
> Thanks xx

Sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope this is your cycle :dust:



crystal443 said:


> Can you add me please? I think I might be due for AF around the 2nd of July :) Thanks

Welcome and good luck crystal! :dust:



Mama Duck said:


> Can you put me down for the 14th July please :thumbup:

Of course I can :thumbup: good luck :dust:



Macmad said:


> Can you put me down for 6th July please. Got my first smiley face today on my CB digi sticks, well chuffed. AF due around 6th July so really really going to try and hold off on early testing! Lol

Get bd girl! :happydance: good luck :dust:



Honeybee73 said:


> Hi all. My AF is due 15th or 16th but I am hoping for a 28 day cycle this month.
> 
> I need loads of baby dust that I ovulate 2 days later than FF predicts. My birthday is 4th July and have planned to see OH that day and night before but as AF started 2 days early Ff is now saying I will OV on 2nd. If that happens then there is no hope for s BFP again for me :0((((
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you xx

I'll add you on the 16th. Everything crossed for you too hun :dust:



SunflowerMama said:


> can you put me up for 5th July testing, please. Am 39 and really hopeful. TTC #2. Cheers!

Good luck sunflower!! Hope this is your month! :dust:


----------



## AltaMom

Officially in the 2ww. Think I Ov'd late, so drove 3 hours for some baby dancing...lol My hubby is working out of town, and thankfully I had a few days off this week. Have to say our 2 yr old DS wasn't too impressed about the long car rides lol


----------



## Madrid98

Well done AltaMom!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Blueskyrobin

I'm July 4......the waiting is the hardest part


----------



## starlight2801

Blueskyrobin said:


> I'm July 4......the waiting is the hardest part

Yup, and there's so much of it.

The wait to ovulate and then the dreaded 2ww. It's so unfair that there's so few days per cycle that we can actually conceive :wacko:


----------



## Madrid98

You're so right bluesky! Waiting to O, waiting to test, waiting for scan, waiting waiting....

Good luck this month. :dust:


----------



## AltaMom

Madrid98 said:


> Well done AltaMom!!! :thumbup:

Thanks Madrid lol but never did I think I would be making a booty call at this age ...let alone driving 3 hours to do it :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

AltaMom said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Well done AltaMom!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Madrid lol but never did I think I would be making a booty call at this age ...let alone driving 3 hours to do it :)Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::sex:


----------



## Milty

AltaMom said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Well done AltaMom!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Madrid lol but never did I think I would be making a booty call at this age ...let alone driving 3 hours to do it :)Click to expand...

Hey it keeps us young right?:thumbup:


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted post


----------



## Milty

Well last month you O'd on CD 13 so you want CD15?

There is no way to say for sure yet but looking at your temps I don't think it will be before CD 13


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted post


----------



## luckylecky

Hello, can i be added to July 16th too please.


----------



## Madrid98

luckylecky said:


> Hello, can i be added to July 16th too please.

Of course! I'll add you now lucky! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lady H

Hey Madrid, put me down for the 11th, pretty sure we missed the eggy though !


----------



## Madrid98

Lady H said:


> Hey Madrid, put me down for the 11th, pretty sure we missed the eggy though !

:hi: 

Lady you never know. I hope you're wrong!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## NandO1

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Please can you add me to the 8th. im ttc #4and hoping for a bfp for all of us.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome nand01!! I hope you won't have to wait too long!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Madrid, would you please add me to July 22 date? Next weekend should be the peak IF I get one w/o chlomid (had 3 months on, now 2 months off). Really hoping I o naturally this month. Not looking great, got a terrible stomach flu tues-thur this week & was admitted to Emerg the first time in my life. I heard that can effect eggies :(


----------



## Madrid98

Hi 2have4kids! I hope you can O on your own and that the virus doesn't affect things at all!! :dust:


----------



## Mama Duck

Hey Madrid you've popped me on the wrong date! Can you put me down for the *14th* July please (you marked me down as the 12th). Thank you muchly!


----------



## viccat

Right, I'm sick of waiting now. Roll on July! :wacko:


----------



## starlight2801

viccat said:


> Right, I'm sick of waiting now. Roll on July! :wacko:

... and bring on the BFP's :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

One more day and it's July!!!!


----------



## mum37

Hello....Ive just completed my registration for this site. So this is my first post  i thinkjust wanted to check is everyone giving the date they Will check for good news or ov ? If its hopeful testing date mine is 8 July...sorry if Ive got this wrong


----------



## starlight2801

Hi mum37, welcome to the site. I think you'll find it friendly and supportive here :flower:

You're right it's our expected testing dates we're giving. Good luck and :dust: to you x


----------



## Milty

No your right it's testing for pg date


----------



## Mcgirl

Hello another newbie here, just starting third cycle after a nasty ruptured ectopic back in March.

Have been reading with avid interest the June thread so finally decided to take the plunge and register, if my (very basic) calculations are correct I should be testing on about the 19th of July.

Good luck to all!

Ang x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Welcome Mum37 & McGirl!
:dust:


----------



## Madrid98

mum37 said:


> Hello....Ive just completed my registration for this site. So this is my first post  i thinkjust wanted to check is everyone giving the date they Will check for good news or ov ? If its hopeful testing date mine is 8 July...sorry if Ive got this wrong

Welcome mum37!!! It's your testing date. :dust: :dust: :dust:



Mama Duck said:


> Hey Madrid you've popped me on the wrong date! Can you put me down for the *14th* July please (you marked me down as the 12th). Thank you muchly!

:blush: I'm so so sorry!



Mcgirl said:


> Hello another newbie here, just starting third cycle after a nasty ruptured ectopic back in March.
> 
> Have been reading with avid interest the June thread so finally decided to take the plunge and register, if my (very basic) calculations are correct I should be testing on about the 19th of July.
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> Ang x

Welcome Mcgirl. sorry about the eptopic. wishing you the very best for this cycle. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Milty

Honeybee73 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Well last month you O'd on CD 13 so you want CD15?
> 
> There is no way to say for sure yet but looking at your temps I don't think it will be before CD 13
> 
> What makes you think that? Would be great if you are right, I'm new to temping so need all the help I can get to understand it.
> 
> So far since coming off bc I've had a 7 day cycle, then a 14 day cycle than last month a 26 day cycle but if I OV on cd 13 pregnancy is out for me in July :cry:Click to expand...

Ok your getting closer I think your temp will drop tomorrow or the next day and O on CD 14 or CD 15. But it's really just a guess.


----------



## mummyb2b

Lady H said:


> Hey Madrid, put me down for the 11th, pretty sure we missed the eggy though !

must be something about that testing date hun, i'm the same and think we did too this month. its been a rollercoaster month anyway with one thing and another so maybe not surprising as we not been baby dancing much really!


----------



## 2have4kids

Just lurking, happy :sex: and :dust: this weekend lovely ladies :)
It's a long weekend w/ Canada Day Monday, so happy to get an extra day to play :happydance:


----------



## starlight2801

Enjoy your long weekend 2have4kids :thumbup:

Well ladies...

It's July :happydance:

Lets get those BFP's rolling in


----------



## Madrid98

Yayyyy!!! July is here!! Well ladies, who is going ti be first?? :happydance:


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted post


----------



## Jax41

:dust::happydance::dust::happydance::dust:

For all July testers!!!

Madrid, I had a loooooong cycle last month and no idea why :shrug: so please would you put me down to test 26th July instead? Thanks Hun, am hoping it's a good omen as it's my wedding anniversary :cloud9:

Lots of love and luck this month ladies! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## starlight2801

Unfortunately I may have to be the first to announce I'm unlucky. 

I've started spotting this morning. It's not full on AF yet but have a feeling she's going to arrive. If she does she's almost a week early and I don't think I've ever had a cycle this short :nope:

I'm gutted as I had some early positive signs and was hopeful for this month but I guess my MC has messed with my cycles worse than I thought :cry:


----------



## Honeybee73

starlight2801 said:


> Unfortunately I may have to be the first to announce I'm unlucky.
> 
> I've started spotting this morning. It's not full on AF yet but have a feeling she's going to arrive. If she does she's almost a week early and I don't think I've ever had a cycle this short :nope:
> 
> I'm gutted as I had some early positive signs and was hopeful for this month but I guess my MC has messed with my cycles worse than I thought :cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

starlight2801 said:


> Unfortunately I may have to be the first to announce I'm unlucky.
> 
> I've started spotting this morning. It's not full on AF yet but have a feeling she's going to arrive. If she does she's almost a week early and I don't think I've ever had a cycle this short :nope:
> 
> I'm gutted as I had some early positive signs and was hopeful for this month but I guess my MC has messed with my cycles worse than I thought :cry:

:hug: the month after the cycle I think I had a chemical I had a really short cycle and did not ovulate. Went back to normal after that. :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Honeybee73 said:


> Well we are in July now, has anyone been lucky yet?
> 
> Could anyone have a look at my chart and give me some advice, it's very different this month to last month. It predicted I would ovulate on Tuesday 2nd. I was praying it would wait until my birthday on the 4th but with my limited knowledge I'm wondering if it's come early.
> 
> Massive temp rise and I'm not ill and it was tsken at usual time of day .
> 
> Any help much appreciated x

looks like cd10 or 11 to me hun Xx




starlight2801 said:


> Unfortunately I may have to be the first to announce I'm unlucky.
> 
> I've started spotting this morning. It's not full on AF yet but have a feeling she's going to arrive. If she does she's almost a week early and I don't think I've ever had a cycle this short :nope:
> 
> I'm gutted as I had some early positive signs and was hopeful for this month but I guess my MC has messed with my cycles worse than I thought :cry:

spotting a week early could be IB...hope it is....


----------



## PatTabs

A very happy :dust: tastic July to you all!!


:hugs: Starlight.....


----------



## LLbean

Odd I am spotting too! Way too early I think


----------



## starlight2801

LLbean said:


> Odd I am spotting too! Way too early I think

Very odd! Mine still doesn't seem to have come to anything as yet. Let's hope it doesn't for either of us x


----------



## LLbean

Well it was more like red wine colored water when I wiped this morning, so nothing strong and solid but still spotting right?


----------



## starlight2801

LLbean said:


> Well it was more like red wine colored water when I wiped this morning, so nothing strong and solid but still spotting right?

Yes, anything strong and solid I would say was more than spotting. 

I had a pink wipe last night and got a bit excited as I thought could be an implantation bleed but when I got up this morning I had a brown wipe and have had a few brown wipes since, nothing in my underwear or anything. I became dismayed as I thought if it was IB it wouldn't have carried on today but I don't know :shrug: It hasn't turned into heavier bleeding as yet so I guess there's still hope.

How many dpo are you? It could be a good sign, especially as it seems to have only happened once x


----------



## LLbean

well I had to pee again...sheesh I hope its not an infection bit now I see my PEE is that color!!!!!!!!!! No I did not eat beets or anything like it...wtf? when I wife now its that color and creamy cm together? This is really odd. I peed in a cup to check and here it is... :shrug: 

Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=431979&d=1341156485


----------



## starlight2801

I can't view your pic hun I don't know if that's just because I'm on my phone :shrug:

If you haven't eaten anything that might cause it I would check with your doctor just in case it is an infection.

If it is antibiotics will clear it up soon enough. Make sure you tell your dr you a TTC though and insist they give you something that's safe in case you are pregnant. I had a UTI last cycle and said this to my Dr but he prescribed me something that wasn't pregnancy safe regardless of my wishes which made me mad


----------



## LLbean

starlight2801 said:


> I can't view your pic hun I don't know if that's just because I'm on my phone :shrug:
> 
> If you haven't eaten anything that might cause it I would check with your doctor just in case it is an infection.
> 
> If it is antibiotics will clear it up soon enough. Make sure you tell your dr you a TTC though and insist they give you something that's safe in case you are pregnant. I had a UTI last cycle and said this to my Dr but he prescribed me something that wasn't pregnancy safe regardless of my wishes which made me mad

hehe I hid the picture under the spoiler, you have to click on it to see it 

not on antibiotics or anything. I did drink lots of lemonade yesterday since it was 105F and all LOL


----------



## Bonnie1990

LLbean said:


> well I had to pee again...sheesh I hope its not an infection bit now I see my PEE is that color!!!!!!!!!! No I did not eat beets or anything like it...wtf? when I wife now its that color and creamy cm together? This is really odd. I peed in a cup to check and here it is... :shrug:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=431979&d=1341156485

wont show on phone or laptop :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

crap...ok let me post it without the spoiler...sorry for those that don't want to see it
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LLbean

can you see it now?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wow that's not good ll


----------



## LLbean

sigh...so now what...


----------



## Bonnie1990

Call doc tomorrow if your not in pain now


----------



## starlight2801

Agreed, call dr tomorrow Hun x


----------



## LLbean

crap...hope this wasn't that damn diaper falling apart in the poll yesterday...Thanks to my SIL...


----------



## LLbean

well I may have found the culprit...

"Disposable diapers contain sodium polyacrylate which absorbs liquid and turns it into gel. This gel has been linked to toxic shock syndrome and can cause rashes, among other things, such as bleeding when it gets into the urinary tract."


----------



## starlight2801

LLbean said:


> well I may have found the culprit...
> 
> "Disposable diapers contain sodium polyacrylate which absorbs liquid and turns it into gel. This gel has been linked to toxic shock syndrome and can cause rashes, among other things, such as bleeding when it gets into the urinary tract."

How did that happen? However it happened I hope you're ok x


----------



## LLbean

well she put him in the pool with a regular disposable diaper and once they fill up in water they explode! all that gunk stayed in the water... yeah lovely...


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh real nice. 
Go buy cranberry juice and drink as much as you can.


----------



## LLbean

won't that make the pee redder? LOL


----------



## Bonnie1990

Nope lok
It is high in acid though and is good for the urinary tract.


----------



## LLbean

ok will go get some...sigh, hope that is enough


----------



## LLbean

wait how about lemonade? or is that Alkaline LOL


----------



## Madrid98

LLbean that's awful Hun!!! I hope you aren't in pain!!

Star I'm so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

no not in pain...matter of fact I just peed again and now its just darker urine but not red...no idea what the heck this is


----------



## starlight2801

Yikes! Hope the cranberry juice helps Bean x


----------



## starlight2801

Well ladies perhaps I'm not out afterall.

My spotting seems to have stopped this afternoon so have a teeny bit of hope that it was IB afterall, especially with the timing of it.

My boobies hurt like hell now too! 

We'll have to just see what the rest of the week brings but please keep your fingers crossed for me x


----------



## PatTabs

starlight2801 said:


> Well ladies perhaps I'm not out afterall.
> 
> My spotting seems to have stopped this afternoon so have a teeny bit of hope that it was IB afterall, especially with the timing of it.
> 
> My boobies hurt like hell now too!
> 
> We'll have to just see what the rest of the week brings but please keep your fingers crossed for me x

Woohoo...got them crossed...


----------



## LLbean

Fxd for you!!! Yeah my pee is back to normal now too wtf??? I have no idea what the heck that was


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## Madrid98

Well done star!! Everything crossed for you Hun!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Honey it looks as if you O on cd10 judging by your temps today & yesterday.


----------



## starlight2801

I'm not very experienced with charts Honeybee but I hope you get to the bottom of it x


----------



## Quisty

I'm due for AF around July 15th. We lost our angel daughter at just over 20 weeks in January and after 4 months of trying again, we are really wanting a BFP this month. My sister is due to have her baby tomorrow (just three weeks after my own due date) and I could do with some good news myself right now. In addition, it took two years to conceive our daughter and at 39 I'm feeling the presure of time running out. Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted post


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: Quisty, I hope that you get your BFP this month. 

I know it's hard. My sister and I got BFP's within days of each other earlier this year and sadly mine was not to be. Although I'm happy for her every milestone she reaches I can't help but think I should be there too and I'm really hoping for a new BFP before her LO actually arrives.

That has sadly not happened for you but I hope you get your rainbow BFP very soon and I'm thinking of you at what must naturally be a bitter sweet emotional time for you x


----------



## starlight2801

Honey I'm glad that your ov timing has accidentally gone in your favour. 

I conceived my daughter when I o'd early around CD9/CD10. I hope that it's fate for you :thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

Quisty I'm so sorry for your loss. It's harder when you have others around who continue with their pregnancy and you have to go back to square one. I truly hope you don't have to wait too long to get you bfp and h&h 9months!!:dust: :dust: :dust:

Honey fx'd it was meant to be!!!


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted post


----------



## Madrid98

Creamy cm is a good sign so don't worry at all!


----------



## Madrid98

Have you :test: crystal443?? Waiting for your update.


----------



## LLbean

Holy Crap Crystal, seriously have you tested? just took a peek at your chart!!!!


----------



## Milty

Crystal I'm with LL I think you should test tomorrow morning


----------



## PatTabs

I haven't a scooby what an amazing chart looks like but will jump on the bandwagon as i am desperate for the good news to roll on in for July.....so Crystal :test: :test: :test:

:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Looking good crystal!
:dust:


----------



## starlight2801

Honeybee73 said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> Honey I'm glad that your ov timing has accidentally gone in your favour.
> 
> I conceived my daughter when I o'd early around CD9/CD10. I hope that it's fate for you :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks guys for the positive messages. Anyone know anything about cm?
> 
> This will be way tmi but I have no one else to ask. Since before O till a day after I've have tons of watery cm, loads of it. Now today at 3dpo I have tons and tons of creamy cm, it's all over underwear and tissues and I've never seen so much! I know I'm symptom spotting as in tww but no idea what the cm means :wacko:Click to expand...

Sounds like a good sign. It's usual to go a bit dry after OV so creamy and/or watery CM is encouraging.

As a general rule anything out of the ordinary for you is a positive sign :thumbup:


----------



## mummyb2b

starlight2801 said:


> Well ladies perhaps I'm not out afterall.
> 
> My spotting seems to have stopped this afternoon so have a teeny bit of hope that it was IB afterall, especially with the timing of it.
> 
> My boobies hurt like hell now too!
> 
> We'll have to just see what the rest of the week brings but please keep your fingers crossed for me x

got my fingers firmly crossed for you starlight!



Honeybee73 said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> Honey I'm glad that your ov timing has accidentally gone in your favour.
> 
> I conceived my daughter when I o'd early around CD9/CD10. I hope that it's fate for you :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks guys for the positive messages. Anyone know anything about cm?
> 
> This will be way tmi but I have no one else to ask. Since before O till a day after I've have tons of watery cm, loads of it. Now today at 3dpo I have tons and tons of creamy cm, it's all over underwear and tissues and I've never seen so much! I know I'm symptom spotting as in tww but no idea what the cm means :wacko:Click to expand...

i heard that increased cm is a good sign too. not sure how early it kicks in, but a good sign anyway!


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> Holy Crap Crystal, seriously have you tested? just took a peek at your chart!!!!

Soon my dear soon:haha::haha::haha: I'll give it a few more days and test if AF doesn't show:hugs:


----------



## Macmad

crystal443 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Holy Crap Crystal, seriously have you tested? just took a peek at your chart!!!!
> 
> Soon my dear soon:haha::haha::haha: I'll give it a few more days and test if AF doesn't show:hugs:Click to expand...

Wow I bow down to your will power of resisting to test! FX you get your BFP soon xxxx


----------



## Taurus8484

crystal443 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Holy Crap Crystal, seriously have you tested? just took a peek at your chart!!!!
> 
> Soon my dear soon:haha::haha::haha: I'll give it a few more days and test if AF doesn't show:hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, dont know how you are doing it.......I would have POAS multiple times by now :haha:


----------



## Honeybee73

crystal443 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Holy Crap Crystal, seriously have you tested? just took a peek at your chart!!!!
> 
> Soon my dear soon:haha::haha::haha: I'll give it a few more days and test if AF doesn't show:hugs:Click to expand...

It's a great chat crystal, good luck with testing :happydance:


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted post


----------



## Macmad

The :witch: got me this morning. Had a feeling it was on the way these past few days. Miss next month as I'm away from hubby, so see you after summer. Wishing everyone lots of lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## viccat

Sorry to hear that macmad. I've got all the signs too, so I reckon I'll be out by Thursday....

See you on the September thread :winkwink:


----------



## viccat

Honeybee73 said:


> I feel gutted this morning :cry:

Oh hun :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Aw hugs honeybee and Macmad :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Damn :witch:
So sorry ladies :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Honeybee73 said:


> Girls I think all my good signs have gone, today my temp has dropped again and I'm having cramps like I get when AF is due. Please don't let it come tomorrow as its my birthday and seeing oh and would like to bd for fun rather than be dealing with the AF :nope:
> 
> I feel gutted this morning :cry:

I'm confused. Your chart only says you are 4dpo???
That's way too early for af and cramps could be a good sign 
Am I seeing the wrong chart?


----------



## drhouse

two week waiting... aggghhhh... good luck ladies.


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry Mac!! :hugs:

Honey is a bit early to feel like you are out!! Hang in there!! :hugs:

crystal if you want to wait is up to you but I think if you're 17dpo is crystal clear :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

sorry about the witches


----------



## Madrid98

AltaMom today is your turn. Did you :test:?????


----------



## LLbean

de Madrid al Cielo!...congrats! Just now noticed!...man I am slow some times hehehe


----------



## Bonnie1990

Gee Liz! If I didn't know better id say you have pregnancy brain!:rofl:


----------



## LLbean

:rofl: sorry but I don't think I was in the June testing thread so I missed it there HAHAHA...dang it I need to pay more attention to signatures from now on :dohh::shy:](*,)


----------



## Madrid98

:rofl: :rofl: thank you hun!!!


----------



## LLbean

Bonnie my pregnancy brain has been with me since 1991 HAHAHA


----------



## sixzigma

can u pin me in for july 27th ? keeping my fingers X and all hopes penned on ( first cycle on clomid 5 ( june 26th - 30th ) .TTC for about a year now .desperately want it to work this time .


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted post


----------



## Madrid98

sixzigma said:


> can u pin me in for july 27th ? keeping my fingers X and all hopes penned on ( first cycle on clomid 5 ( june 26th - 30th ) .TTC for about a year now .desperately want it to work this time .

Welcome!!! I'll add you know. Good luck with clomid :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Honeybee73 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honeybee73 said:
> 
> 
> Girls I think all my good signs have gone, today my temp has dropped again and I'm having cramps like I get when AF is due. Please don't let it come tomorrow as its my birthday and seeing oh and would like to bd for fun rather than be dealing with the AF :nope:
> 
> I feel gutted this morning :cry:
> 
> I'm confused. Your chart only says you are 4dpo???
> That's way too early for af and cramps could be a good sign
> Am I seeing the wrong chart?Click to expand...
> 
> No that's the right chart it's just it feels like AF, stomach has been bad today, feel like I'm in a stuffy room or car all day which is making me queasy and sicky. Top of stomach u der rib cage is bloated and tender and had upset stomach today :nope: Its too soon I think to be a good sign a 4dpo isn't it?Click to expand...

It is early but it's way to early to be af. You are no where near out yet. 
Fx'd


----------



## fairytoes

Hi All

Been trying for a year now this month after removal of rod implant. Could you please put me down for testing on 17th July.

Many Thankz :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

fairytoes said:


> Hi All
> 
> Been trying for a year now this month after removal of rod implant. Could you please put me down for testing on 17th July.
> 
> Many Thankz :flower:

Welcome fairy!! Good luck hun! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## AltaMom

Well, don't really know where I'm at. I tested this am with a drug store cheapie (blue dye)..got a faint line within 3 minutes, only to have it disappear before 10 minutes passed. This evening when I got home from work, I used the 2nd drug store cheapie, same thing, line gone before the 10 minutes was up. I've used these ones before and never had an evap line. Oh just so confused!!!! I did pick up a 2 pack of FRER's so going to use one in the morning. I have a Gyne appt anyways tomorrow, so would be nice to have a BFP instead of getting a referral for IVF!

My Boobs are sore and weigh a ton, and I feel I could lose my dinner quite easily right now. Oh I hate to symptom spot!!!!!!

Will post tomorrow :)


----------



## crystal443

Madrid98 said:


> So sorry Mac!! :hugs:
> 
> Honey is a bit early to feel like you are out!! Hang in there!! :hugs:
> 
> crystal if you want to wait is up to you but I think if you're 17dpo is crystal clear :winkwink:

Sorry I should have said..my LP can go to 18 DPO it only happens once in awhile but I thought I'd let it go a few days past that so I'm 17 DPO today if nothing happens between today and tomorrow..I'll feel hopeful :)


----------



## LLbean

Alta can't wait to hear on your FRER tomorrow! FXd!!!


----------



## starlight2801

Fingers crossed for your FRER Altamum x


----------



## Madrid98

crystal443 said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Mac!! :hugs:
> 
> Honey is a bit early to feel like you are out!! Hang in there!! :hugs:
> 
> crystal if you want to wait is up to you but I think if you're 17dpo is crystal clear :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry I should have said..my LP can go to 18 DPO it only happens once in awhile but I thought I'd let it go a few days past that so I'm 17 DPO today if nothing happens between today and tomorrow..I'll feel hopeful :)Click to expand...

If that's the case, would you like me to move your name to a different testing day?


----------



## Madrid98

AltaMom I hope you get your pink dye bfp today. Can't wait for your update!!


----------



## Madrid98

viccat and Blueskyrobin!!!! it's your turn today. Did you :test:???? Please let us know.....


----------



## viccat

Yooohoooo! :hi: Nope - I'm one of those annoying people who try not to :test: 

(loving that smiley!)

Maybe if things felt different I might be tempted, but the witch feels ready to show up any hour now...... :coffee:


----------



## Madrid98

I hope she doesn't show viccat and you can :test: very soon!!


----------



## drhouse

viccat said:


> Yooohoooo! :hi: Nope - I'm one of those annoying people who try not to :test:
> 
> (loving that smiley!)
> 
> Maybe if things felt different I might be tempted, but the witch feels ready to show up any hour now...... :coffee:

Good luck viccat


----------



## LLbean

Where is Alta????


----------



## Blueskyrobin

I'm feeling like the witch is on her way too :(
No pregnancy symptoms, just cramps
If I don't get AF I will test tomorrow


----------



## Dylis

I'm out for this month again.. The only good thing is I'm early:shrug: so 2 shots in aug


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry Dylis!! I hope august brings your bfp!!!


----------



## LLbean

Dylis said:


> I'm out for this month again.. The only good thing is I'm early:shrug: so 2 shots in aug

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: Dylis xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dylis said:


> I'm out for this month again.. The only good thing is I'm early:shrug: so 2 shots in aug

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## AltaMom

well, ok. I tested with a FRER this am, and got a BFN. But then, with my SMU I used my last drug store cheapie, and got a faint line.....which is still there 12 hours later?!?!?! It is blue dye, but they were on sale! LOL I went out and bought another 2 pack of the drug store cheapies ( a different drug store), and think I will use another in the morning. I'm going to save my other FRER for the weekend, I think.

All in all, I'm not wholly optimistic though. Still have sore boobs, I've had periods of nausea, and I'm very cranky! I'm either 13 or 15 DPO, not sure which. But The clommid makes you crazy, I think.

I did go see my Gyne today, who is working me up for the fertility clinic, and IVF. It's been 19 months of TTC, and she says she's out of options to try to help me herself. She said if I haven't heard from them in 6 months to call her. SERIOUSLY?? 6 more months? I will offically be 40 by the :(

Anyways, that's where I'm at. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Abbys mommy

Put me down for July 14th please and Thank you.


----------



## 2have4kids

Alta mom if you're talking about the Calgary clinic it shouln't take more than 3-4 months. That's about how long it took for us last nov anyway.


----------



## AltaMom

2have4kids said:


> Alta mom if you're talking about the Calgary clinic it shouln't take more than 3-4 months. That's about how long it took for us last nov anyway.

My Gyne was sending the referral to the Edmonton Clinic first she said. But I'm worried because they apparently are Very choosy about who they accept in Edmonton


----------



## Blueskyrobin

Yup, got the period tonight
Guess we will try again next month
If not in the next 2 months then clomid


----------



## viccat

Well the :witch: finally arrived. On to August, when I get TWO chances at a BFP :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Bluesky & viccat I'm so sorry the witch made an appearance!! Good luck in August!! :dust:


----------



## Madrid98

AltaMom that's confusing but I still have everything crossed for aBFP for you this morning!!


----------



## Madrid98

Abbys mommy said:


> Put me down for July 14th please and Thank you.

Welcome Abbys!!!! Good luck!!! :dust: :dust: :winkwink:


----------



## starlight2801

I'm sorry Viccat :hugs:

How confusing Altamum :wacko: still hoping for a nice, clear BFP for you before the weeks out x


----------



## drhouse

Good luck lovely ladies.. am hanging out till the 16th. No news here!!!!


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted post


----------



## viccat

Glad to hear you got properly spoilt for your birthday Honeybee :D


----------



## kathy31

Hiya!

Could you put me down for the 18th of July please...

Many thanks!

Kathy xx


----------



## Blueskyrobin

I'm still hoping for the rest of you girls good luck & baby blessings. I will be looking for BFP's & saying prayers xoxox best wishes


----------



## Madrid98

kathy31 said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Could you put me down for the 18th of July please...
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Kathy xx

Welcome kathy!! I'll add you now :winkwink:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## starlight2801

Blueskyrobin said:


> I'm still hoping for the rest of you girls good luck & baby blessings. I will be looking for BFP's & saying prayers xoxox best wishes

Hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## Quisty

crystal443 said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Mac!! :hugs:
> 
> crystal if you want to wait is up to you but I think if you're 17dpo is crystal clear :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry I should have said..my LP can go to 18 DPO it only happens once in awhile but I thought I'd let it go a few days past that so I'm 17 DPO today if nothing happens between today and tomorrow..I'll feel hopeful :)Click to expand...

OMG Crystal, I noticed your BFP today on your chart. Your chart clearly looked triphasic ages ago and I have been hanging out to see what the outcome would be. I was soooooo sure it would be positive. Good on you for being able to hang out so long before testing and a big congrats on your BFP. I hope you have a healthy 9months ahead of you. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Crystal.........:happydance::happydance::happydance: your chart did look great early on

Happy and Healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Lady H

Oooooooh did we get our first BFP? Congrats Crystal.


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted post


----------



## Lady H

I try not to test until earliest 12, but hold on to 15 if I can. The BFN gets me really down after seeing 14 months in a row of them so I try not to do it to myself now.


----------



## Quisty

I have spent many months ttc with all of my three previous pregnancies. The months I fell pregnant I tested on the following days:

Pregnancy #1 - tested 10DPO and the second line appeared within a minute
Pregnancy #2 - tested 10DPO and I initially thought it was negative. Looked at it at 10 minutes as I was chucking it in the bin and I thought I saw a second line. It was very light but definitely a postive.
Pregnancy # 3 - tested at 8DPO (but now think it was possibly 9DPO ... was simply doing OPKs not temping and now I realise that I get a very short LH surge compared to before so I suspect ovulation was earlier than I thought) In this test the +ve came up almost immediately.


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations Crystal :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Such a shame she didn't tell us herself but never mind!!!

:wohoo::wohoo:Congratulations crystal!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Madrid98

Hit and sunflower any news from you two?? did you :test:???

Honey I've always got bfp's at 10dpo.


----------



## Bonnie1990

:haha: we are just a bunch of stalkers!


----------



## PatTabs

:happydance: congrats Crystal!! :happydance:

So pleased to see the first BFP!!!! 

So sorry for those who the witch has already caught :hugs:


----------



## Lillyl

Please can you put me down for the 21st ? X


----------



## Madrid98

Lillyl said:


> Please can you put me down for the 21st ? X

Welcome Lillyl!!! Good luck! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## starlight2801

Morning ladies :flower:

So I've been getting promising symptoms including a probable IB last weekend so I decided to test this morning...

... and my Superdrug early test gave me a beautiful, bold, :bfp: within 2 minutes :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I'm hoping and praying that there's a healthy, sticky bean in there this time. 

I need to go now as haven't even told DH yet (he's still sleeping) so I need to wake him to tell him the wonderful news.

Hoping to hear of many, many more BFP's in July xxx


----------



## Milty

Congrats !!!


----------



## LLbean

Many many congrats Starlight!


----------



## Quisty

Huge congratulations to you and your DH Starlight! What great news!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

AltaMom said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Alta mom if you're talking about the Calgary clinic it shouln't take more than 3-4 months. That's about how long it took for us last nov anyway.
> 
> My Gyne was sending the referral to the Edmonton Clinic first she said. But I'm worried because they apparently are Very choosy about who they accept in EdmontonClick to expand...

If she's a smart doc, she'll send a referral to each, calgary has the best statistics in Canada. There's a lady I work with who moved from Nova Scotia to come to Calgary to have a family, she's the one who told me about the statistics. It would be good to know if your doc sent 1 to each, you'd also do less waiting.


----------



## Lady H

Congrats Starlight, H&H 9 months xx


----------



## crystal443

Put me down for BFN, it was a chemical..so we try again :thumbup: 


Congrats Starlight :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

:hugs:Aww Crystal so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted post


----------



## Madrid98

Huge congrats starlight!!!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!! :headspin: :headspin:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Madrid98

crystal443 said:


> Put me down for BFN, it was a chemical..so we try again :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Congrats Starlight :hugs::hugs:

I'm so sorry crystal!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

crystal443 said:


> Put me down for BFN, it was a chemical..so we try again :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Congrats Starlight :hugs::hugs:

I'm sorry Crystal :hugs: xxx


----------



## Quisty

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Awwww. I'm so sorry Crystal


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh crystal. Many many hugs Hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Honeybee73 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Put me down for BFN, it was a chemical..so we try again :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Congrats Starlight :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear that crystal :hugs::hugs:
> 
> can anyone tell me what a chemical pregnancy is? I keep hearing about it but I don't understand it.
> 
> Too early for me to test still and symptom spotting is driving me crazy!
> 
> Has anyone had colostrum as a symptom before? Yesterday and today a tiny bit of liquid came out of each nipple (tmi sorry) I've never had that before so. It sure what to make of itClick to expand...

hiya,


worth asking your GP to check your prolactin. It can cause difficulty with conceiving and nipple discharge. Good luck Honey bee!!!!:hugs:


----------



## drhouse

crystal443 said:


> Put me down for BFN, it was a chemical..so we try again :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Congrats Starlight :hugs::hugs:


Oh Crystal I am so sorry to hear. Thinking of you.:flower:


----------



## drhouse

starlight2801 said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> So I've been getting promising symptoms including a probable IB last weekend so I decided to test this morning...
> 
> ... and my Superdrug early test gave me a beautiful, bold, :bfp: within 2 minutes :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping and praying that there's a healthy, sticky bean in there this time.
> 
> I need to go now as haven't even told DH yet (he's still sleeping) so I need to wake him to tell him the wonderful news.
> 
> Hoping to hear of many, many more BFP's in July xxx


Congrats Starlight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fantastic news. How long did it take you??:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## drhouse

Honeybee73 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Put me down for BFN, it was a chemical..so we try again :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Congrats Starlight :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear that crystal :hugs::hugs:
> 
> can anyone tell me what a chemical pregnancy is? I keep hearing about it but I don't understand it.
> 
> Too early for me to test still and symptom spotting is driving me crazy!
> 
> Has anyone had colostrum as a symptom before? Yesterday and today a tiny bit of liquid came out of each nipple (tmi sorry) I've never had that before so. It sure what to make of itClick to expand...


Sorry forgot to add this:

What Is A Chemical Pregnancy?

A chemical pregnancy is the clinical term used for a very very early miscarriage. Usually a positive pregnancy test was achieved before the womans period was due but an early miscarriage then occurred leading to a mildly late or even normal period.

With the ultra sensitive pregnancy tests on the market today, it is easier than ever to get a positive result 3 or 4 days before your period is due. It is wonderful for those who NEED to know, but does have its down side. Early testing shows chemical pregnancies which would not have been detected had the woman waited for her period to arrive.


----------



## LLbean

Crystal... :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

starlight2801 said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> So I've been getting promising symptoms including a probable IB last weekend so I decided to test this morning...
> 
> ... and my Superdrug early test gave me a beautiful, bold, :bfp: within 2 minutes :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping and praying that there's a healthy, sticky bean in there this time.
> 
> I need to go now as haven't even told DH yet (he's still sleeping) so I need to wake him to tell him the wonderful news.
> 
> Hoping to hear of many, many more BFP's in July xxx

OMG-I totally missed this this morning!
just saw the email!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats!


----------



## PatTabs

Crystal :hugs::hugs:

Starlight - congrats!! Stick bean stick!

I'm afraid :witch: arrived bang on today, roll on August.....so want a BFP before my angel's due date in Sept. Feeling sorry for myself today but will pick myself up tomorrow.

:dust: to all for the rest of July... X


----------



## AltaMom

Well The witch arrived this morning. Not that I'm surprised. All my symptoms evaporated Thursday night. Now I can get on with my blood work for this cycle and get my Dr to send off my referral for the Fertility Clinic.

2Have4Kids: I did ask to have the referral sent to both Calgary and Edmonton. DH and I don't care where we go, and I have a sister in Calgary so we have a place to stay if that's where we end up. My understanding is that the Edmonton waiting list is a bit shorter, but who knows. I work with a girl who just completed IVF in Edmonton and is preggers with twins :) 

Starlight: Huge Congrats to you! Yay for BFP's

And Crystal, so sorry. I had a chemical last month :( Big hugs to you


----------



## Bonnie1990

hugs altamom & pattabs
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Sorry the witch arrived PatTabs and AltaMom :hugs: x


----------



## starlight2801

drhouse said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> So I've been getting promising symptoms including a probable IB last weekend so I decided to test this morning...
> 
> ... and my Superdrug early test gave me a beautiful, bold, :bfp: within 2 minutes :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping and praying that there's a healthy, sticky bean in there this time.
> 
> I need to go now as haven't even told DH yet (he's still sleeping) so I need to wake him to tell him the wonderful news.
> 
> Hoping to hear of many, many more BFP's in July xxx
> 
> 
> Congrats Starlight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fantastic news. How long did it take you??:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks hun,

It's only actually been 2 months since my MC which is amazing. 

I'm really happy but pretty anxious too. Please, please stick little bean...


----------



## LLbean

Sorry about AF Alta... I domt hear good things about those blue dye tests so I'd always stick to FRER if possible

:hugs:


----------



## SilverWillow

Ooooh can I join please? I will be testing on Sunday 29th July :dance:

I am 35 and TTC number 2 :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry Pat and Alta!! :hugs: I hope this cycle you've just started will bring your BFPs. 

:dust:


----------



## Madrid98

SilverWillow said:


> Ooooh can I join please? I will be testing on Sunday 29th July :dance:
> 
> I am 35 and TTC number 2 :flower:

Welcome to the thread Silver!! Good luck!! :dust: :dust::dust:


----------



## Mcgirl

Evening Ladies, 

A big congratz to Starlight!

:hugs: to Crystal.

And boo to the witch arriving altamom & pattabs...

Just entering the dreaded 2ww here but just don't feel hopeful at all, no idea why, nothing I can pinpoint :?
It's only been three n a half months since my ectopic, but, with being over 35, and only one tube, etc etc I just don't feel optimistic.
Sorry for bringing my naff mood in here just needed to let a bit of a moan out :cry:


----------



## viccat

Sorry to hear your feeling rotten today Mcgirl. And no need to apologise for sharing your feelings - that's what this place is all about, right?


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: Mcgirl x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mcgirl said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> A big congratz to Starlight!
> 
> :hugs: to Crystal.
> 
> And boo to the witch arriving altamom & pattabs...
> 
> Just entering the dreaded 2ww here but just don't feel hopeful at all, no idea why, nothing I can pinpoint :?
> It's only been three n a half months since my ectopic, but, with being over 35, and only one tube, etc etc I just don't feel optimistic.
> Sorry for bringing my naff mood in here just needed to let a bit of a moan out :cry:

oh what the TWW does to our heads! hope tomorrow is a better day


----------



## myra

starlight2801 said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> So I've been getting promising symptoms including a probable IB last weekend so I decided to test this morning...
> 
> ... and my Superdrug early test gave me a beautiful, bold, :bfp: within 2 minutes :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping and praying that there's a healthy, sticky bean in there this time.
> 
> I need to go now as haven't even told DH yet (he's still sleeping) so I need to wake him to tell him the wonderful news.
> 
> Hoping to hear of many, many more BFP's in July xxx

CONGRATULATIONS Starlight!!!! Was very excited to pop in on this thread to see your BFP. F'xd that this is a sticky bean & and healthy and happy 9 months for you all!!!:happydance:


----------



## myra

crystal443 said:


> Put me down for BFN, it was a chemical..so we try again :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Congrats Starlight :hugs::hugs:

I'm very sorry Crystal. :hugs: It can be quite the roller coaster~ be gentle with yourself and indulge in whatever it is that might make you feel better (for me it was massages and coffee heath bar frozen yogurt!  ) :hugs:

Many :hugs: to those the witch got already. I'll make sure to stalk the August thread to be able to congratulate you when it's your turn :winkwink:

And to all still waiting to test, more :dust::dust: your ways


----------



## Quisty

Hugs to you both Alta & Pat.:hugs: Baby dust for an April baby.:dust:


----------



## Quisty

I am terrible at symptom spotting during the 2WW. I usually keep my symptoms to myself but last night and this morning a feel a bit tender in my uterus. Not cramping as such, but just tender just above pubic bone and not prominant on either side (located more centrally). It's not something that I have felt with preganancy in the past but I thought someone else might be able to shed some light!?!?! I am only 8DPO so probably just thinking too much about things.


----------



## LLbean

I believe I felt that way on my 7DPO but I was also spotting weird...it felt as if I had had rough sex the night before LOL...Sore funny in there. Still waiting on AF in the next few days here


----------



## starlight2801

Quisty said:


> I am terrible at symptom spotting during the 2WW. I usually keep my symptoms to myself but last night and this morning a feel a bit tender in my uterus. Not cramping as such, but just tender just above pubic bone and not prominant on either side (located more centrally). It's not something that I have felt with preganancy in the past but I thought someone else might be able to shed some light!?!?! I am only 8DPO so probably just thinking too much about things.

I had this at around 7-8 dpo and spotted the day after!! Good luck, fingers crossed its a good sign xx


----------



## Madrid98

Nan & mum37 did you :test:???? Today is your day!!!!

No news from hit & sunflower yet!!


----------



## Lady H

Slight brown cm today, the usual 12 DPO witch calling card. 99 percent sure I'm out....again.


----------



## Honeybee73

Lady H said:


> Slight brown cm today, the usual 12 DPO witch calling card. 99 percent sure I'm out....again.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's wrong this time lady :hugs:


----------



## SilverWillow

Thank you for adding me and for the welcome messages :)

Hi everyone and Congrats Starlight!

I am eagerly waiting for hubby to return from work today (he's been gone since Thursday which is not helping the SMEP plan!)
I think I might be going to O early this month. I have loads of CM today with brown bits in it - sorry tmi (weird I've never had this before what could it be?), CM is not usually this early so not sure what is going on :huh:


----------



## FirstTry

Hello Ladies,

I think I'm 1dpo, so with my 15 day luteal phase, AF is due July 23.

Good luck for BFPs all around!

Apple


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiy ladies :)

Ive just found this thread.......and hoping join in :). 

:witch: due july 19th!!!

This is my 6th month ttc #3

:dust: to you all!!


----------



## Madrid98

Lady H said:


> Slight brown cm today, the usual 12 DPO witch calling card. 99 percent sure I'm out....again.

I truly hope you are wrong Lady! :hugs:



FirstTry said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I think I'm 1dpo, so with my 15 day luteal phase, AF is due July 23.
> 
> Good luck for BFPs all around!
> 
> Apple

Welcome!! I'll add you know. Good luck :dust: :dust:



Fluffy83 said:


> Hiy ladies :)
> 
> Ive just found this thread.......and hoping join in :).
> 
> :witch: due july 19th!!!
> 
> This is my 6th month ttc #3
> 
> :dust: to you all!!

Welcome!! I hope she won't come at all Fluffy! :dust: :dust:


----------



## viccat

Congrats Starlight, and good luck everyone else! :D


----------



## mummyb2b

starlight2801 said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> So I've been getting promising symptoms including a probable IB last weekend so I decided to test this morning...
> 
> ... and my Superdrug early test gave me a beautiful, bold, :bfp: within 2 minutes :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping and praying that there's a healthy, sticky bean in there this time.
> 
> I need to go now as haven't even told DH yet (he's still sleeping) so I need to wake him to tell him the wonderful news.
> 
> Hoping to hear of many, many more BFP's in July xxx

woohoo! congratulations! h & H 9 months to you! xx :happydance:


----------



## mummyb2b

crystal443 said:


> Put me down for BFN, it was a chemical..so we try again :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Congrats Starlight :hugs::hugs:

aw crystal i'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## SilverWillow

Sorry to hear that Crystal :hugs:

Well they count from 1st day of AF so when the :witch: strikes I always think 'it could be day one of my pregnancy'


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted post


----------



## starlight2801

I'm so sorry Honeybee :hugs: xxx


----------



## Quisty

Hugs to you, Honeybee. You sound sad. I hope you get an unexpected surprise and AF doesn't arrive. I did an HPT this morning at 9DPO and it was also negative. I'm still clinging to hope that it was too early to test. Here's to lots of baby dust to us!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted post


----------



## viccat

Oh Honeybee you sound in need of hugs :hugs:

It is so hard when we feel like there's a possibility only to have our hopes dashed, isn't it?


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry honey!! :hugs:


----------



## JJay

Sorry Honeybee and Crystal and others AF got:hugs:

Big congratulations Starlight xx

:dust: for some more July BFPs. Xx


----------



## LLbean

AF is here so you can mark me off your list


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry LLbean!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

no worries :D


----------



## starlight2801

Sorry to hear the witch has arrived LL Bean xx :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs::hugs::hugs:LL


----------



## luckylecky

:hugs: LLbean


----------



## Lady H

:witch::bfn:

Not a Lucky month so far!

May not do anything this month as hubby is due to do SA around ovulation time. He has to abstain for three days so think its opportunity for a break. Am assuming I can leave CBFM switched off and just resume the following month?


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted post


----------



## Quisty

Fingers Xed for you Honeybee. Let's hope :witch: stays away for 9 months or so!!! :af:


----------



## Quisty

What a bummer LL Bean & Lady H :hugs:


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry lady!! :hugs: I think with the cbfm you should record the new cycle & don't put sticks in until the following one. If you don't update it at all it'll assume your cycle is 56 days or something like that.


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs: lady h
Where did all the BFP's go this month? :cry:


----------



## Madrid98

I know bonnie!!


----------



## drhouse

going nuts in the tww. think boobs are bigger. ?Delusions of pregnancy. Roll on the 16th.


----------



## SilverWillow

Hugs to all the ladies who are out this month and roll on August! :hugs: :thumbup:

Come on July BFPs where are you? :shrug:


----------



## starlight2801

Bonnie1990 said:


> :hugs: lady h
> Where did all the BFP's go this month? :cry:

Can't believe we have no more BFP's yet. Good luck to all of you still in the tww and :hugs: to everyone that have had the witch arrive xx


----------



## mrsmoomoo

Hi can I join as well? I'm 36 and TTC#1. AF due 20th July. Trying not to over analyse every little symptom, but hard not to! I may cave and test on the 19th but will try very hard to wait until the 20th!!


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## drhouse

Im out. sorry guys. good luck for the rest of the lovely ladies


----------



## Bonnie1990

drhouse said:


> Im out. sorry guys. good luck for the rest of the lovely ladies

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kathy31

Many congrats Starlight :happydance:

Best wishes

Kathy x


----------



## starlight2801

I'm sorry drhouse :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

That's bizarre honeybee :wacko:

I reckon try another test in the morning and see what happens. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry dr :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mcgirl

Welcome Mrsmoomoo, I'm also testing on the 20th and am frantically symptom spotting here :(

Last time I was pregnant my main thing was sore bbs and I'm thinking they feel a little tender today, but I'm probably just imagining it, or it's a normal part of my cycle.

I just know I'm going to end up testing early, I should get OH to hide the evil sticks!

Drhouse, good luck this cycle, and Honeybee, I hope you were right about that line!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

to all xxx


----------



## Quisty

I woke up this morning with AF and a call from my mother letting me know that my sister is being induced today. Upset that I'm not pregnant but I suppose on the brighter side I will become an Aunty today.


----------



## Madrid98

Sorry and congrats quisty!! Sweet and sour I guess hun! :hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Sorry ladies... I haven't been around BnB so forgot to update that I'm a BFN this month. Was supposed to test on the 5th but AF saved me the money by coming on the 4th. We are taking a break to let my body rest. Will most likely start up TTC again in September. Good luck to those still to test.


----------



## mummyb2b

sorry af here for you quisty but congratulations on becoming an aunty! a bitter sweet day i can understand! :hugs:

af here for me too today which in honesty is a relief as i can now move onto august without worrying that shingles was going to affect a baby! good luck to everyone still in with a chance for july see everyone else over on the august thread! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry mummyb! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs mummy and jackpot


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry Honey!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

So sorry for all the ladies the darn witch got...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Oh no, that damn witch!

I'm sorry to all you ladies that she's caught up with recently :hugs: x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Testing day Thursday 26th for me Madrid, not holding out much hope as this is my first cycle TTC after my latest MC at Easter. We only got a chance to :sex: once around ovulation time, but on the positive it only takes once :winkwink::haha:. I use Instead Cups as well so hopefully gave those :spermy: the best chance of getting up there :rofl:


----------



## FirstTry

AngelSerenity said:


> Testing day Thursday 26th for me Madrid, not holding out much hope as this is my first cycle TTC after my latest MC at Easter. We only got a chance to :sex: once around ovulation time, but on the positive it only takes once :winkwink::haha:. I use Instead Cups as well so hopefully gave those :spermy: the best chance of getting up there :rofl:

Yep, it only takes once! 

Have you used the cups previously? Do you think they work?


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies, just popping in to see how everyone is doing. July really needs some more BFP's!!! We have officially been referred for IVF. The wait for a consultation is about 6 months. I think I'm going to take a break from the monthly testing threads for awhile, but I'll still come around here once in awhile to stalk some of you :) Really wishing all you ladies the best of luck on your journey to a BFP!

xoxo


----------



## Madrid98

AngelSerenity said:


> Testing day Thursday 26th for me Madrid, not holding out much hope as this is my first cycle TTC after my latest MC at Easter. We only got a chance to :sex: once around ovulation time, but on the positive it only takes once :winkwink::haha:. I use Instead Cups as well so hopefully gave those :spermy: the best chance of getting up there :rofl:

Hi Angel!! so lovely to see you around here too! Once is more than enough hun :haha:

Good luck :dust: :dust:


----------



## Madrid98

Alta I'm sure you're going to be missed around here. Hope the treatment works for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Anyone up for some symptom analysis? 

I'm 7 or 8 DPO and my temps have been screwy all month. I generally wake up at around 4am when DH comes to bed and then again at 7am for work. My temps have been lower at 4am than at 7am, sometimes by as much as a full degree. I've been mostly charting the lower temp. Things got really confusing around ovulation, so I don't know whether I'm 7 or 8 DPO. In prior months, it was more clear.

Last night, we had dinner at at 8pm; I was hungry immediately after. I ate a giant ice cream at 10pm, which is unusual for me. Then had a bout of nausea at 11pm. We are visiting the in-laws; my MIL was keeping me up to chat while I was feeling nauseous. I didn't tell her because I don't want her to get excited.

At 4am, I woke up and had a temp of 97.9. At 7:30am, it was 98.7. That is very high for me. I checked vag temp too and it was 99.1!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs Alta! please keep in touch and hope IVF does the trick for you!


----------



## AngelSerenity

FirstTry said:


> Yep, it only takes once!
> 
> Have you used the cups previously? Do you think they work?

I don't know if it's them, luck, or my change in lifestyle as I have PCOS but since I have used them and changed things to control the PCOS I've went from not conceiving in 6 years to getting pregnant within 2 cycles on this new routine back in late 2009 (MC) and 2010 (DS Nov 10). And again when we started trying back in Nov 11 after I stopped breastfeeding (BFP Jan 12 and end Feb 12 - both ended in MCs:cry:). So, YES, I'm an advocate. Sorry if TMI but psychologically I find it's great to use them after some :sex: at night, I pop one in straight afterwards and stay in bed. I just think if the wee :spermy: are blocked in there the only way to go is up :haha::rofl: If I use them during the day after a bit of nooky I find they can leak a bit but still loads of the good stuff left when I take it out :winkwink: 

I used Conceive Plus this month as well...




FirstTry said:


> Anyone up for some symptom analysis?
> 
> I'm 7 or 8 DPO and my temps have been screwy all month. I generally wake up at around 4am when DH comes to bed and then again at 7am for work. My temps have been lower at 4am than at 7am, sometimes by as much as a full degree. I've been mostly charting the lower temp. Things got really confusing around ovulation, so I don't know whether I'm 7 or 8 DPO. In prior months, it was more clear.
> 
> Last night, we had dinner at at 8pm; I was hungry immediately after. I ate a giant ice cream at 10pm, which is unusual for me. Then had a bout of nausea at 11pm. We are visiting the in-laws; my MIL was keeping me up to chat while I was feeling nauseous. I didn't tell her because I don't want her to get excited.
> 
> At 4am, I woke up and had a temp of 97.9. At 7:30am, it was 98.7. That is very high for me. I checked vag temp too and it was 99.1!

Is it just me or do people find the environment can affect their temps very easily? e.g. hot or cool feeling in bed depending on the room temp or what you are wearing? Is this what could be happening to you?


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## FirstTry

> Is it just me or do people find the environment can affect their temps very easily? e.g. hot or cool feeling in bed depending on the room temp or what you are wearing? Is this what could be happening to you?

You're right; the temps are probably nothing special. I did have strong fatigue this afternoon leading me to sneak away and take a 2 hour nap, followed by a sore throat which went away in an hour. I've also been having pangs in my abdomen, esp on the right side (where I had 11 follicles as of my CD3 ultrasound). I hope this is pg hormones as opposed to just the flu.

Angel: you're on about the same day, right? How are you feeling?


----------



## Milty

Sounds like progesterone working its magic


----------



## starlight2801

FirstTry I don't know much about charts but symptoms could be promising.

Fingers crossed for you. I'm over the moon with my BFP but I'd love it so much for more of you ladies to join me x


----------



## Bonnie1990

well-out again :witch:

HSG on 7/23 

SA when DB quits acting like a :baby: about it

good grief i hope we get some BFP's this month!


----------



## AngelSerenity

FirstTry said:


> Angel: you're on about the same day, right? How are you feeling?

I'm on 7DPO today so yes I think we're about the same, you're on 8? My head is up my backside to be honest since yesterday. I am very emotional, irritable, boobs are getting tender and I've had some lower heaviness and uncomfort. I wouldn't say cramps, very mild cramps but it could be anything, even my bowels lol :haha:

Then again I could just be tired from a few late-ish nights and early mornings with my toddler. Oh I hate this 2WW part, we analyse everything so much :wacko:. I don't have enough regular charts on FF to be confident if it's my cycle or something else. 3 out of the 5 cycles on it all ended with bfps...


Bonnie, sorry AF got ya :hugs:

Starlight, praying more of us join you this month too:flower:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry Bonnie!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Where are all the Bfp's?


----------



## starlight2801

Bonnie1990 said:


> well-out again :witch:
> 
> HSG on 7/23
> 
> SA when DB quits acting like a :baby: about it
> 
> good grief i hope we get some BFP's this month!

:hugs: x


----------



## starlight2801

AngelSerenity I know we tend to obsessively analyse everything in the tww but your symptoms sound promising to me :thumbup:

Fingers crossed you will be joining me x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lady H said:


> Where are all the Bfp's?

:grr::grr:


----------



## luckylecky

Glad yesterday is over with. Af arrived on my 40th birthday and my DH couldn't be arsed to even get me a card... a day like any other. He's such a jerk. Of course being hormonal just makes it all double crappy. Would someone please stop this drought of BFP's!


----------



## starlight2801

luckylecky said:


> Glad yesterday is over with. Af arrived on my 40th birthday and my DH couldn't be arsed to even get me a card... a day like any other. He's such a jerk. Of course being hormonal just makes it all double crappy. Would someone please stop this drought of BFP's!

So sorry, that your DH acted like a jerk as well as that AF arrived.

I hope it there were some good things about your birthday and it wasn't all bad x


----------



## Madrid98

Lucky it wasn't a good day hun! I'm sorry he was so insensitive. :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

luckylecky said:


> Glad yesterday is over with. Af arrived on my 40th birthday and my DH couldn't be arsed to even get me a card... a day like any other. He's such a jerk. Of course being hormonal just makes it all double crappy. Would someone please stop this drought of BFP's!

hugs-sorry dh was such an ass

yes please a BFP already SOMEONE!


----------



## LLbean

Maybe we will get a bunch of BFPs this last week!!! Or are you all saving them for my August thread?


----------



## Bonnie1990

i think i hogged them all last month!:cry:


----------



## LLbean

Lol well more to come I'm sure


----------



## AngelSerenity

starlight2801 said:


> AngelSerenity I know we tend to obsessively analyse everything in the tww but your symptoms sound promising to me :thumbup:
> 
> Fingers crossed you will be joining me x

Oh I'm praying! I wonder if a little serenade might help lol :serenade:

I actually got a lot crampier for a couple of hours this afternoon but who knows what it means. 

I even imagined while I was meditating after our last nooky at ovulating time the :spermy: meeting the egg etc :wacko::rofl: I'm really going to try and hold out testing at all until at least 12DPO but it's killing me! FF is recommending Thurs 26th which is 18DPO :growlmad:. The system keeps telling me my cycles are irregular but they aren't really, out of the 5 cycles I have on it 3 of them ended in a BFP so I charted on for a while in them, and then in a couple noted when the MC started. This is the one small gripe I have about the software.

I think I'll probably relent in a couple of days and become a POAS addict :winkwink:


----------



## AngelSerenity

luckylecky said:


> Glad yesterday is over with. Af arrived on my 40th birthday and my DH couldn't be arsed to even get me a card... a day like any other. He's such a jerk. Of course being hormonal just makes it all double crappy. Would someone please stop this drought of BFP's!


:hugs: and a belated Happy Birthday!

If it's any help my DH is a jerk too at the moment, he is really pissing me off as he let rip moaning and shouting in front of our 20month old a few times over the past couple of days. NOT ON!! :growlmad:. He was annoyed as DS wanted me in the morning not him. Like it's my son's fault? Get off your ass and spend more time with him, put him to bed etc. I now havent had a lie in for ages, rarely did anyway as he is useless in the mornings, and I'm shattered, hormonal and even contemplated moving out earlier lol.

So I'm now not speaking to him. It's my birthday on Tuesday and like I had to buy my own fecking present as he is crap :shrug::dohh::growlmad: I've left it sitting for him to wrap, I wont hold my breath the way we're getting on. I'd probably throw it at him (it's a book - not 50 Shades of Grey lol).


----------



## FirstTry

AngelSerenity said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> AngelSerenity I know we tend to obsessively analyse everything in the tww but your symptoms sound promising to me :thumbup:
> 
> Fingers crossed you will be joining me x
> 
> Oh I'm praying! I wonder if a little serenade might help lol :serenade:
> 
> I actually got a lot crampier for a couple of hours this afternoon but who knows what it means.
> 
> I even imagined while I was meditating after our last nooky at ovulating time the :spermy: meeting the egg etc :wacko::rofl: I'm really going to try and hold out testing at all until at least 12DPO but it's killing me! FF is recommending Thurs 26th which is 18DPO :growlmad:. The system keeps telling me my cycles are irregular but they aren't really, out of the 5 cycles I have on it 3 of them ended in a BFP so I charted on for a while in them, and then in a couple noted when the MC started. This is the one small gripe I have about the software.
> 
> I think I'll probably relent in a couple of days and become a POAS addict :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hi Angel. I was also crampy yesterday (7DPO) and today.

I had some very light brown CM this afternoon. At first, I got very excited. At 8DPO, this could be IB. Then, I realized that I usually start spotting at 11DPO which leads to AF at 16DPO. I've also had cramps and aching all day. That realization, plus the cramping, kinda stole my IB theory's thunder and I'm thinking maybe no dice this month. 

I'm planning to test on Friday, my 13DPO which I think is your 12DPO. Wait with me! We can go crazy together :wacko::brat::juggle::tease:


----------



## Fluffy83

Well I'm officially out :(

Darn :witch: showed her ugly face 4 days early for me :(

Maybe next time......


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs fluff


----------



## SunflowerMama

Hey ladies,

My 16 dpo :bfp: is here! FX'd for the one's waiting. Cheers!


----------



## Milty

Yeah congrats!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations SunflowerMama............happy and healthy 9 months for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

YAY SunflowerMama! Congratulations!!!


----------



## kathy31

SunflowerMama said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> My 16 dpo :bfp: is here! FX'd for the one's waiting. Cheers!

Congratulations sunflower xx


----------



## kathy31

luckylecky said:


> Glad yesterday is over with. Af arrived on my 40th birthday and my DH couldn't be arsed to even get me a card... a day like any other. He's such a jerk. Of course being hormonal just makes it all double crappy. Would someone please stop this drought of BFP's!

Awww, bless you and so sorry your other half was so insensitive.

Take care

Kathy xx


----------



## kathy31

Bonnie1990 said:


> well-out again :witch:
> 
> HSG on 7/23
> 
> SA when DB quits acting like a :baby: about it
> 
> good grief i hope we get some BFP's this month!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kathy31

Honeybee73 said:


> Well I'm out, Friday 13th brought me AF :0((

Sorry to hear this Honey but not sure why your AF only lasted 1.5 days...

:hugs:

Kathy xx


----------



## kathy31

Why oh why have I tested this morning on day 25?????? Thought I saw a faint line but then realised that it is just an evaporation shadow that I am looking at :nope:

I promised myself that I wasn't going to test until cd28 and ended up giving in............as usual!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The ttc business is sending me a little crazy!

Good luck to everyone who is yet to test :dust:

Kathy xx


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## Madrid98

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: congrats sunflower!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations sunflower :happydance: H&H 9 months to you x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Congratulations Sunflower!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


FirstTry, ok I'm going to hold out until Friday-ish, can you hear me screaming lol :brat::brat: I wouldn't count yourself out just yet, I've had IBs that have been just like a very light period that lasted a few days :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats sunflower!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

AngelSerenity said:


> Congratulations Sunflower!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> FirstTry, ok I'm going to hold out until Friday-ish, can you hear me screaming lol :brat::brat: I wouldn't count yourself out just yet, I've had IBs that have been just like a very light period that lasted a few days :hugs:

Well, I actually did POAS this morning, but it was for a home UTI test, the results of which I would characterize as inconclusive. With this weird aching down there, I'm either growing a baby, an infection, or both!!! (Though hopefully not a baby with an infection :dohh:)


----------



## LLbean

No FrER?


----------



## FirstTry

LLbean said:


> No FrER?

Angel and I have a pact (sort of) to wait until Friday morning :wacko:

I didn't mention this before, but DH is away until then, so that's one reason. I also know that a chemical pregnancy would be traumatic for us, as we would get so excited. We don't have kids and we've never seen a BFP in real life! We won't be able to stop ourselves from getting overly excited when it finally happens, so I'm trying to minimize the chance of a chemical by waiting until 13dpo.


----------



## AngelSerenity

FirstTry, I'm kinda thinking the longer I leave it A) the closer it will be to AF so if I'm not preggers at least my body can then relax and hopefully the witch will arrive quicker. And B) the longer I hold off the less time I'll have to worry about making it to 12 weeks if it is a BFP.

Complicated creatures us women eh?

Your chart is looking good by the way xo


----------



## Bonnie1990

:happydance:Sunflower!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Im out for this month .:nope:.......fx crossed for the rest of you still waiting :winkwink:


----------



## FirstTry

AngelSerenity said:


> FirstTry, I'm kinda thinking the longer I leave it A) the closer it will be to AF so if I'm not preggers at least my body can then relax and hopefully the witch will arrive quicker. And B) the longer I hold off the less time I'll have to worry about making it to 12 weeks if it is a BFP.
> 
> Complicated creatures us women eh?
> 
> Your chart is looking good by the way xo

Point B is good one; hadn't thought of that. Thanks re my chart. 

My hopes are up this month because of the HSG. Studies say that fertility goes up for 2 or 3 months after the test, as it clears out the cobwebs in the fallopian tubes.

Only 4 more days til testing :)


----------



## pjstensgaard

PLEASE HELP! ANY OPINION WELCOME!

Warning-- a little TMI involved in this post.

Ok, so :witch: was due Saturday. (It's almost Tuesday now.) On Sunday morning, I did some digging (literally) with some toilet tissue and when I hit my cervix (high and firm) I got some very light pinkish fluid on the tissue. So I assumed, ok, :witch: will be here before end of day. I wiped my cervix each time I went to the bathroom for the rest of the day and there was nothing. Then bed time comes, and a little more pink fluid just when I wipe the cervix. 

Today, exact same thing. Light pink (this time perhaps a tiny bit darker) in the morning, only when I go up to my cervix and nothing the rest of the day until about an hour ago, and it's even lighter than Sunday, now. If I were just wiping regularly, I would never would have caught it on either day. I am assuming the :witch: is just playing games with me and each day, I've been like, ok, no doubt, AF will be here before the day ends.... but she hasn't.

Hubby and I did :BD: Saturday... kinda rough (sorry again for the TMI) so Sunday's pink fluid could have been from that, but Monday too? 

I know that it's way too late for IB. 

I had a lap done on the last day of my last period (where they found small amt of endo), but we only had the chance to :BD: one time at the end of O, because of the recovery time. And, DH has LSC. So, it really is AF, right???? I know if I just wait it out, then this will be confirmed, but instead I turn into crazy symptom spotting lady! Ugh!

Other than that I am showing no signs of either preg or period. No sore boobs, no cramping. I am exhausted, but that's probably the new puppy I am trying to potty train taking out every 2 hours. No real irritability or anything. I AM STUMPED!


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm out for this month with the arrival of af this morning. Good luck to those still in the running x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Have you done a HPT to rule it out? I don't want to get your hopes up but it does sounds like an IB to me, or perhaps some healing from the lap or intense :sex::winkwink:? If the docs poked about in there a lot maybe this is your body gearing up to AF as well and some minor lining coming away.

I would do a HPT! GOOD LUCK!!!






pjstensgaard said:


> PLEASE HELP! ANY OPINION WELCOME!
> 
> Warning-- a little TMI involved in this post.
> 
> Ok, so :witch: was due Saturday. (It's almost Tuesday now.) On Sunday morning, I did some digging (literally) with some toilet tissue and when I hit my cervix (high and firm) I got some very light pinkish fluid on the tissue. So I assumed, ok, :witch: will be here before end of day. I wiped my cervix each time I went to the bathroom for the rest of the day and there was nothing. Then bed time comes, and a little more pink fluid just when I wipe the cervix.
> 
> Today, exact same thing. Light pink (this time perhaps a tiny bit darker) in the morning, only when I go up to my cervix and nothing the rest of the day until about an hour ago, and it's even lighter than Sunday, now. If I were just wiping regularly, I would never would have caught it on either day. I am assuming the :witch: is just playing games with me and each day, I've been like, ok, no doubt, AF will be here before the day ends.... but she hasn't.
> 
> Hubby and I did :BD: Saturday... kinda rough (sorry again for the TMI) so Sunday's pink fluid could have been from that, but Monday too?
> 
> I know that it's way too late for IB.
> 
> I had a lap done on the last day of my last period (where they found small amt of endo), but we only had the chance to :BD: one time at the end of O, because of the recovery time. And, DH has LSC. So, it really is AF, right???? I know if I just wait it out, then this will be confirmed, but instead I turn into crazy symptom spotting lady! Ugh!
> 
> Other than that I am showing no signs of either preg or period. No sore boobs, no cramping. I am exhausted, but that's probably the new puppy I am trying to potty train taking out every 2 hours. No real irritability or anything. I AM STUMPED!


----------



## sixzigma

AngelSerenity said:


> Have you done a HPT to rule it out? I don't want to get your hopes up but it does sounds like an IB to me, or perhaps some healing from the lap or intense :sex::winkwink:? If the docs poked about in there a lot maybe this is your body gearing up to AF as well and some minor lining coming away.
> 
> I would do a HPT! GOOD LUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjstensgaard said:
> 
> 
> PLEASE HELP! ANY OPINION WELCOME!
> 
> Warning-- a little TMI involved in this post.
> 
> Ok, so :witch: was due Saturday. (It's almost Tuesday now.) On Sunday morning, I did some digging (literally) with some toilet tissue and when I hit my cervix (high and firm) I got some very light pinkish fluid on the tissue. So I assumed, ok, :witch: will be here before end of day. I wiped my cervix each time I went to the bathroom for the rest of the day and there was nothing. Then bed time comes, and a little more pink fluid just when I wipe the cervix.
> 
> Today, exact same thing. Light pink (this time perhaps a tiny bit darker) in the morning, only when I go up to my cervix and nothing the rest of the day until about an hour ago, and it's even lighter than Sunday, now. If I were just wiping regularly, I would never would have caught it on either day. I am assuming the :witch: is just playing games with me and each day, I've been like, ok, no doubt, AF will be here before the day ends.... but she hasn't.
> 
> Hubby and I did :BD: Saturday... kinda rough (sorry again for the TMI) so Sunday's pink fluid could have been from that, but Monday too?
> 
> I know that it's way too late for IB.
> 
> I had a lap done on the last day of my last period (where they found small amt of endo), but we only had the chance to :BD: one time at the end of O, because of the recovery time. And, DH has LSC. So, it really is AF, right???? I know if I just wait it out, then this will be confirmed, but instead I turn into crazy symptom spotting lady! Ugh!
> 
> Other than that I am showing no signs of either preg or period. No sore boobs, no cramping. I am exhausted, but that's probably the new puppy I am trying to potty train taking out every 2 hours. No real irritability or anything. I AM STUMPED!Click to expand...

agree with angelserenity: No harm in doing HPT ( we can be at ease that way - oneway or the other ) :thumbup:


----------



## starlight2801

pjstensgaard said:


> PLEASE HELP! ANY OPINION WELCOME!
> 
> Warning-- a little TMI involved in this post.
> 
> Ok, so :witch: was due Saturday. (It's almost Tuesday now.) On Sunday morning, I did some digging (literally) with some toilet tissue and when I hit my cervix (high and firm) I got some very light pinkish fluid on the tissue. So I assumed, ok, :witch: will be here before end of day. I wiped my cervix each time I went to the bathroom for the rest of the day and there was nothing. Then bed time comes, and a little more pink fluid just when I wipe the cervix.
> 
> Today, exact same thing. Light pink (this time perhaps a tiny bit darker) in the morning, only when I go up to my cervix and nothing the rest of the day until about an hour ago, and it's even lighter than Sunday, now. If I were just wiping regularly, I would never would have caught it on either day. I am assuming the :witch: is just playing games with me and each day, I've been like, ok, no doubt, AF will be here before the day ends.... but she hasn't.
> 
> Hubby and I did :BD: Saturday... kinda rough (sorry again for the TMI) so Sunday's pink fluid could have been from that, but Monday too?
> 
> I know that it's way too late for IB.
> 
> I had a lap done on the last day of my last period (where they found small amt of endo), but we only had the chance to :BD: one time at the end of O, because of the recovery time. And, DH has LSC. So, it really is AF, right???? I know if I just wait it out, then this will be confirmed, but instead I turn into crazy symptom spotting lady! Ugh!
> 
> Other than that I am showing no signs of either preg or period. No sore boobs, no cramping. I am exhausted, but that's probably the new puppy I am trying to potty train taking out every 2 hours. No real irritability or anything. I AM STUMPED!

Has she still not arrived? 

You're right it's late for IB but could it be possible either you O'd late or sometimes it takes a bit longer for implantation to take place.

I had an IB with my BFP and it was basically pink wipes on 2 consecutive days and then I got a bit of brown spotting on the third morning. I thought it was AF arriving early to begin with.

I would test but probably leave it until 7 days after the spotting started. I might be wrong but I don't think your body gears up to producing HCG until implantation and then it takes a while for it to be enough to show up in a test.

Good luck


----------



## FirstTry

pjstensgaard said:


> PLEASE HELP! ANY OPINION WELCOME!
> 
> Warning-- a little TMI involved in this post.
> 
> Ok, so :witch: was due Saturday. (It's almost Tuesday now.) On Sunday morning, I did some digging (literally) with some toilet tissue and when I hit my cervix (high and firm) I got some very light pinkish fluid on the tissue. So I assumed, ok, :witch: will be here before end of day. I wiped my cervix each time I went to the bathroom for the rest of the day and there was nothing. Then bed time comes, and a little more pink fluid just when I wipe the cervix.
> 
> Today, exact same thing. Light pink (this time perhaps a tiny bit darker) in the morning, only when I go up to my cervix and nothing the rest of the day until about an hour ago, and it's even lighter than Sunday, now. If I were just wiping regularly, I would never would have caught it on either day. I am assuming the :witch: is just playing games with me and each day, I've been like, ok, no doubt, AF will be here before the day ends.... but she hasn't.
> 
> Hubby and I did :BD: Saturday... kinda rough (sorry again for the TMI) so Sunday's pink fluid could have been from that, but Monday too?
> 
> I know that it's way too late for IB.
> 
> I had a lap done on the last day of my last period (where they found small amt of endo), but we only had the chance to :BD: one time at the end of O, because of the recovery time. And, DH has LSC. So, it really is AF, right???? I know if I just wait it out, then this will be confirmed, but instead I turn into crazy symptom spotting lady! Ugh!
> 
> Other than that I am showing no signs of either preg or period. No sore boobs, no cramping. I am exhausted, but that's probably the new puppy I am trying to potty train taking out every 2 hours. No real irritability or anything. I AM STUMPED!

If AF was due Saturday and is still not here, I say test, test, test!


----------



## FirstTry

To the ladies who are out this month: I'm sorry to hear that. Another chance is starting soon. Go forth and BD! Or IUI or IVF :) Get those :spermy: s in there one way or another!


----------



## kathy31

When is a suspected evaporation line not an evaporation line?????? When it turns into a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!

Couldn't help myself from testing yet again on cd26 this am (I think I am 11dpo but I am a bit rubbish interpreting my charts, lol!!!!!) and am getting a positive, fainter than the control line on a cheapie internet test but I guess that doesn't matter as it is still there...

In a bit of a shock to be honest :wacko:

Babydust to everyone else yet to test xxx


----------



## LLbean

kathy31 said:


> When is a suspected evaporation line not an evaporation line?????? When it turns into a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Couldn't help myself from testing yet again on cd26 this am (I think I am 11dpo but I am a bit rubbish interpreting my charts, lol!!!!!) and am getting a positive, fainter than the control line on a cheapie internet test but I guess that doesn't matter as it is still there...
> 
> In a bit of a shock to be honest :wacko:
> 
> Babydust to everyone else yet to test xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kathy31

Honeybee73 said:


> kathy31 said:
> 
> 
> Why oh why have I tested this morning on day 25?????? Thought I saw a faint line but then realised that it is just an evaporation shadow that I am looking at :nope:
> 
> I promised myself that I wasn't going to test until cd28 and ended up giving in............as usual!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The ttc business is sending me a little crazy!
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is yet to test :dust:
> 
> Kathy xx
> 
> That's exactly what I had, my heart jumped for the moments tht I saw it and then slowly watched it disappear and AF started the next day. My AF started up again very light so now on a 4 day AF and feel happier about that as was concerned when I thought it was only going to be 1.5days.
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for August for me and will cross everything for you on cd28 :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, keeping your fingers crossed helped as it turns out it wasn't an evaporation line after all...

I couldn't resist testing again this am and this time it was a fainter than test line but all the same a positive!!!!!!!

In a bit of a shock now to be honest!

Good luck with your August testing xx


----------



## pjstensgaard

Ladies, thanks so much for all the advice. I tested this morning and it was negative. No spotting at all today. So frustrating.


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## LLbean

Honeybee73 said:


> Hi all, do we have an August testing thread yet?

yes we do :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-august-2012-test-thread-end-summer-bfps.html


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## myra

Kathy- Exciting!! and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## AngelSerenity

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Sending sticky :dust: your way, I hope that lines gets nice and strong over the next few days xoxo




kathy31 said:


> When is a suspected evaporation line not an evaporation line?????? When it turns into a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Couldn't help myself from testing yet again on cd26 this am (I think I am 11dpo but I am a bit rubbish interpreting my charts, lol!!!!!) and am getting a positive, fainter than the control line on a cheapie internet test but I guess that doesn't matter as it is still there...
> 
> In a bit of a shock to be honest :wacko:
> 
> Babydust to everyone else yet to test xxx


----------



## Lady H

Yay Kathy, I have heard of a lot of evaps turning out to be BFP.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Have you caved again yet FirstTry and tested? Your chart is looking awesome, I'm excited to see your temp tomorrow as it looks as if it may go triphasic :thumbup:

I'm being good, at that doubtful stage lol...


----------



## FirstTry

AngelSerenity said:


> Have you caved again yet FirstTry and tested? Your chart is looking awesome, I'm excited to see your temp tomorrow as it looks as if it may go triphasic :thumbup:
> 
> I'm being good, at that doubtful stage lol...

I have not tested yet. My chart was triphasic last month, but no BFP. I did pass a big clot at 11dpo that I thought might be an early mc, but the fertility nurse said if no BFP, then no mc.

Today, I have very light spotting for the 3rd day in a row and I have aching/tightness/bloating weirdness. The spotting is not exciting me, bc I spot every month. However, it usually starts on 11dpo, not 8dpo.

All that said, I'm tempted to test tomorrow. But DH is out of town till Thurs evening. What to do?

What are you thinking, Angel, still waiting?


----------



## Mcgirl

I'm out, :witch: arrived with a vengeance this afternoon, 3 full days early, no idea what that means but see you in the Aug thread (well, actually I hope I DON'T see you in the Aug thread :haha:, good luck!) xxx


----------



## mummyb2b

:happydance: congratulations to sunflower and kathy h & h 9 months to you both! 

:hugs: to everyone else who has had af


----------



## mrsmoomoo

I'm out - AF 4 days early this month which is both weird and disappointing. :(

Fingers crossed for August and best of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## sixzigma

:hugs:


mrsmoomoo said:


> I'm out - AF 4 days early this month which is both weird and disappointing. :(
> 
> Fingers crossed for August and best of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## AngelSerenity

I caved and did an IC this morning and got a BFN :nope:. I know it's still very early but I really don't think this will be my month. I'll test again on Friday or Saturday. I heard ICs are notorious for being very inaccurate and not reliable so you never know. Plus I don't think I've ever got a BFP before my AF due date, the preganncy that ended in my DS I got a negative at 20DPO and I only tested again at 41DPO as still no AF and got a positive. Strange eh? That chart doesnt even look as if I could have ovulated later than FF states. I have a couple of FRERs but I'm not going to use them until I'm a few days late, if I get to then :winkwink:



FirstTry said:


> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> Have you caved again yet FirstTry and tested? Your chart is looking awesome, I'm excited to see your temp tomorrow as it looks as if it may go triphasic :thumbup:
> 
> I'm being good, at that doubtful stage lol...
> 
> I have not tested yet. My chart was triphasic last month, but no BFP. I did pass a big clot at 11dpo that I thought might be an early mc, but the fertility nurse said if no BFP, then no mc.
> 
> Today, I have very light spotting for the 3rd day in a row and I have aching/tightness/bloating weirdness. The spotting is not exciting me, bc I spot every month. However, it usually starts on 11dpo, not 8dpo.
> 
> All that said, I'm tempted to test tomorrow. But DH is out of town till Thurs evening. What to do?
> 
> What are you thinking, Angel, still waiting?Click to expand...


----------



## AngelSerenity

:hugs: Mrsmoomoo


----------



## Madrid98

:hugs: :hugs: mrsmoomoo


----------



## FirstTry

AngelSerenity said:


> I caved and did an IC this morning and got a BFN :nope:. I know it's still very early but I really don't think this will be my month. I'll test again on Friday or Saturday. I heard ICs are notorious for being very inaccurate and not reliable so you never know. Plus I don't think I've ever got a BFP before my AF due date, the preganncy that ended in my DS I got a negative at 20DPO and I only tested again at 41DPO as still no AF and got a positive. Strange eh? That chart doesnt even look as if I could have ovulated later than FF states. I have a couple of FRERs but I'm not going to use them until I'm a few days late, if I get to then :winkwink:

 I tested with an IC too and also got a BFN. Waaaa!!! :cry:


----------



## kathy31

Thankyou for the messages ladies...

The reason I tested so early (cd25 - suspected evap that then was a bfp on cd26) was because our cat (who never normally comes and sits on my knee kept doing so which I thought was really odd!!!!!). 

I also just wanted to say what we did differently this month as opposed to previous cycles. I started to take guaifenesin tablets (see link below) 4 days before the day of expected ov as I had been examining my cm and not really finding much of the egg white quality. It certainly helped to increase my mucus! I also ensured that whilst taking these I drank LOTS of water.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/MUCUS-RELI...W3Z2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342632564&sr=8-1

So I would definately recommend giving the tablets a go as they certainly seemed to do the trick for us. Hope this helps someone...

Sending you all lots of babydust...

Kathy x


----------



## AngelSerenity

FirstTry said:


> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> I caved and did an IC this morning and got a BFN :nope:. I know it's still very early but I really don't think this will be my month. I'll test again on Friday or Saturday. I heard ICs are notorious for being very inaccurate and not reliable so you never know. Plus I don't think I've ever got a BFP before my AF due date, the preganncy that ended in my DS I got a negative at 20DPO and I only tested again at 41DPO as still no AF and got a positive. Strange eh? That chart doesnt even look as if I could have ovulated later than FF states. I have a couple of FRERs but I'm not going to use them until I'm a few days late, if I get to then :winkwink:
> 
> I tested with an IC too and also got a BFN. Waaaa!!! :cry:Click to expand...

Ok, I'm just going to say ICs are crap First Try and our BFPs are just around the corner! :winkwink: You never know!!


----------



## Milty

Ok so it's the 18th but I O'd a bit later than normal so 
I can't confirm AF but I'm pretty positive she is on her way and I'm out


----------



## AngelSerenity

:hugs: Milty xo


----------



## Madrid98

I hope you're wrong Milty!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Evening ladies I hope you're all well?

My cycle is very eventful this month! I'm extremely nervous as of today :wacko:. I'm on 11DPO and although there was no temperature dip this morning I've had a very small amount of bright red spotting, like the IB type not menstrual flow type :shhh:. There was a minute amount when I wiped this morning with quite a bit of watery CM so I had a wee dig about a couple of hours later and sure enough a very small amount of the bright red stuff was found. I've been a bit crampy and all over the place and I am oh so scared to even think down that road yet. My cycles vary between 28-35 days so I will be officially late on Sunday going on the 28 day length. I got a BFN yesterday so I'm going to try and leave it until Sunday to test to let HCG levels rise if it is indeed an IB. It's maybe just my AF gearing up early :cry:.


Flip, now how do I distract myself for the next few days???? :headspin:


----------



## Milty

It's official I'm out


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry Milty!!! Good luck next cycle! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hugs Milty x


----------



## LLbean

Milty :hug::hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

Sorry for those the witch caught.... :hugs::hugs:

Much :dust: to those left to test!!?


----------



## Milty

Thanks guys!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Milty said:


> Thanks guys!!

Sorry Milty :(
I'm back from vacation & did a test tonight. It's very faint so not getting excited until the doc gives the big thumbs up and it sticks for 3 months. This was what I returned to see: 

Going for a blood test tomorrow, should know for sure Wednesday. Seeing that my mom had 3 m/c and then a stillborn @ 5 months, I don't want to get too excited :wacko:


----------



## starlight2801

Sorry to all those the witch caught up with :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

2have4kids congratulations! Maybe faint but looks like a BFP to me :thumbup:

AngelSerenity fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

What happened to your mum has nothing to do with your body and this pregnancy 2have! My mum had 2 children with many complications at labour and I didn't suffer that with my 2 but then I've had 3 losses and now the doctors know the reason why I was mc'ing. Maybe it was the same with your mum and she had an underlying issue there that she never knew. 

Just enjoy your moment and H&H 9 months to you!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

FirstTry your chart is looking very promising. Did you :test:?


----------



## FirstTry

Madrid98 said:


> FirstTry your chart is looking very promising. Did you :test:?

Thanks for thinking of me, Madrid. I tested at 11dpo and 13dpo, both bfn. It's 15dpo and I've been spotting for 8 freakin days! I do normally spot for 5 days before AF (11dpo-15dpo), but it started early this month. It turns out that, not surprisingly, I have a UTI for the 3rd month in a row. Ugh! I'm thinking that the milder antibiotic did not kill it last time, so I'm taking Cipro now (which is terrible for pregnancy, so I better not be).

Anyway, I expect AF tomorrow. My luteal phase is usually exactly 15 days.

The big question is do we try medicated IUI next month or keep trying naturally?


----------



## AngelSerenity

2have4kids :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I look forward to seeing those tests getting darker over the next few days honey xo


Hi everybody else. Well I'm out this month :nope: :cry:. AF started properly today, I suspected yesterday evening as some small spots of brown staining started. I'm a bit bummed as kinda got my hopes up on Thursday after the bit of fresh blood spotting but I guess my body must still be settling down after my latest MC at Easter :shrug:. I never get spotting like that and have only ever seen it with IBs I've had in the past.




Oh well, c'est la vie. It's only my first month back TTC so roll on the next cycle :winkwink:. But the catch this month is that we're away staying with relatives while at the Olympics when I reckon O time will happen so I'm not sure if this month will be a starter or not :growlmad:. There will be too many teenagers in the house we're staying in! :blush::shhh:


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Everyone.......wondering if anyone can give me some advice.

So originally on this thread I was down to test on the 16th. It is now the 23rd and I still have no AF and BFN.

I had a miscarriage 2 cycles ago and didnt ovulate at all last cycle. This cycle I ovulated when I normally do, either Day 16 of Day 17 and before miscarriage my Luteal Phase was 12 days. Now Im 16dpo and nothing in sight. I have no pregnancy symptoms at all except for a dull achey uterus which I normally get before AF and slightly heavy boobs which I normally have after ovulation.........so confused and dont know what is going on???????


----------



## LLbean

Congrats 2have!


----------



## myra

CONGRATS 2have!!! That's definitely a BFP!! :happydance:
And in catching up on this thread and looking at attached charts...I'm guessing we're just waiting on an announcement that will bring this month to 5 BFPs!! :happydance: :happydance:

Sorry and :hugs: to those that the witch got!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Taurus I just noticed your :bfp: in your chart. Congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry angel and first :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: AngelSerenity and FirstTry :hugs:


----------



## sixzigma

well i am out aswell , witch arrived 2 days early :cry:


----------



## Madrid98

Aww six I'm so sorry hun! I hope you'll get your bfp in August! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Madrid98 said:


> Taurus I just noticed your :bfp: in your chart. Congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Thank you :flower: Im very very cautious though as the line was faint last night and faint again this morning and my temps arent as high as I would like. Trying not to get my hopes up as I had a late implant but its definiately a :bfp: . Hope this one sticks... :happydance:


----------



## Quisty

Congrats Taurus. I think your chart looks fine. When I had my DS my temps did not start rising until 18DPO. Good luck to you!


----------



## Milty

Ohh congrats!!


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations Taurus :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Wishing you a healthy strong preg Taurus!

I'm out for this month, had a chemical preg, got AF today booooooohooooo! Next step is IVF Aug/Sept =(


----------



## Taurus8484

2have4kids said:


> Wishing you a healthy strong preg Taurus!
> 
> I'm out for this month, had a chemical preg, got AF today booooooohooooo! Next step is IVF Aug/Sept =(


So sorry 2have4kids........Ive had the misfortune of suffering a miscarriage a couple of months ago so know what you are going through.......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Your line a few posts ago is actually darker than mine this morning so Im not feeling too hopeful this one is going to stick either

Wish you all the success on your assisted conception journey :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry 2have!! :hugs: good luck with the treatment hun!

taurus I hope it gets darker very soon! What tests are you using?


----------



## Taurus8484

Using First Response. Went to Doc tonight. Having HCG and progestrone done tomorrow. Did one went i got home from work and still hadn't darken. Took all my tests to the Doc and he wasn't too confident either.


----------



## Lady H

Hugs Taurus and 2have4 xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

Taurus I hope it's ok though! :hugs:

Lady you're already 2 dpo!! Good luck Hun!!


----------



## Lillyl

Hi all hope everyone is ok, i tested on the 21st bfn buh still no aunt flow i honistly thought she would be here by now.... Strange:shrug: i think i myt test again on the 31st which gives me approx 6days otherwise i suppose its just a waitin game,


----------



## prickly

Madrid98 said:


> :hi:
> 
> A few of you have asked for the thread and I don't see any reason why we have to wait any longer. Please tell me your dates and I surely will add you :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all of us and :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 1ST
> 
> 2ND
> :flower:crystal443 :bfn:
> 
> 3RD
> :flower:AltaMom :witch:
> 
> 4TH
> :flower:viccat :witch:
> :flower:Blueskyrobin :witch:
> 
> 5TH
> :flower:HitTheJackpot :witch:
> :flower:Sunflowermama :bfp:
> 
> 6TH
> :flower:Dylis :witch:
> :flower:Macmad :witch:
> 
> 7TH
> 
> 8TH
> :flower:starlight2801 :bfp:
> :flower:Nand01
> :flower:mum37
> 
> 9TH
> 
> 10TH
> 
> 11TH
> :flower:mummyb2b :witch:
> :flower:Lady H :witch:
> 
> 12TH
> :flower:LLbean :witch:
> 
> 13TH
> :flower:PatTabs :witch:
> 
> 14TH
> :flower:cherub sweets
> :flower:MamaDuck
> :flower:Abbys mommy
> 
> 15TH
> 
> 16TH
> :flower:drhouse :witch:
> :flower:Bonnie1990 :witch:
> :flower:Taurus8484 :bfp:
> :flower:Honeybee73 :witch:
> :flower:luckylecky :witch:
> :flower:Quisty :witch:
> 
> 17TH
> :flower:fairytoes
> 
> 18TH
> :flower:Milty :witch:
> :flower:kathy31 :bfp:
> 
> 19TH
> :flower:Mcgirl
> :flower:Fluffy83 :witch:
> 
> 20TH
> :flower:mrsmoomoo :witch:
> 
> 21ST
> :flower:Jax41
> :flower:Lillyl
> 
> 22ND
> :flower:2have4kids :bfn:
> 
> 23RD
> :flower:FirstTry :witch:
> 
> 24TH
> 
> 25TH
> 
> 26TH
> :flower:AngelSerenity :witch:
> 
> 27TH
> :flower:sixzigma :witch:
> 
> 28TH
> 
> 29TH
> :flower:SilverWillow

Please add me...got BFP today at 17dpo...long time to get here...hoping its sticky!:hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

prickly said:


> Please add me...got BFP today at 17dpo...long time to get here...hoping its sticky!:hugs:

Congratulations, Prickly!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

prickly said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> A few of you have asked for the thread and I don't see any reason why we have to wait any longer. Please tell me your dates and I surely will add you :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all of us and :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 1ST
> 
> 2ND
> :flower:crystal443 :bfn:
> 
> 3RD
> :flower:AltaMom :witch:
> 
> 4TH
> :flower:viccat :witch:
> :flower:Blueskyrobin :witch:
> 
> 5TH
> :flower:HitTheJackpot :witch:
> :flower:Sunflowermama :bfp:
> 
> 6TH
> :flower:Dylis :witch:
> :flower:Macmad :witch:
> 
> 7TH
> 
> 8TH
> :flower:starlight2801 :bfp:
> :flower:Nand01
> :flower:mum37
> 
> 9TH
> 
> 10TH
> 
> 11TH
> :flower:mummyb2b :witch:
> :flower:Lady H :witch:
> 
> 12TH
> :flower:LLbean :witch:
> 
> 13TH
> :flower:PatTabs :witch:
> 
> 14TH
> :flower:cherub sweets
> :flower:MamaDuck
> :flower:Abbys mommy
> 
> 15TH
> 
> 16TH
> :flower:drhouse :witch:
> :flower:Bonnie1990 :witch:
> :flower:Taurus8484 :bfp:
> :flower:Honeybee73 :witch:
> :flower:luckylecky :witch:
> :flower:Quisty :witch:
> 
> 17TH
> :flower:fairytoes
> 
> 18TH
> :flower:Milty :witch:
> :flower:kathy31 :bfp:
> 
> 19TH
> :flower:Mcgirl
> :flower:Fluffy83 :witch:
> 
> 20TH
> :flower:mrsmoomoo :witch:
> 
> 21ST
> :flower:Jax41
> :flower:Lillyl
> 
> 22ND
> :flower:2have4kids :bfn:
> 
> 23RD
> :flower:FirstTry :witch:
> 
> 24TH
> 
> 25TH
> 
> 26TH
> :flower:AngelSerenity :witch:
> 
> 27TH
> :flower:sixzigma :witch:
> 
> 28TH
> 
> 29TH
> :flower:SilverWillow
> 
> Please add me...got BFP today at 17dpo...long time to get here...hoping its sticky!:hugs:Click to expand...


Congratulations :happydance::happydance: I didnt get my BFP until 16dpo so hoping mine sticks too.....


----------



## mummyb2b

:happydance: congratulations taurus & prickly wishing you both a h & h 9 months!

sorry to hear that yours turned into a chemical 2have hope you get your true bfp next month!

sorry to everyone else who the :witch: caught :dust: to all for next month


----------



## Taurus8484

Just got my bloods back. I should miscarry in the next day or two. Levels are just too low....shattered. 2 babies gone in 3 months....


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## prickly

Taurus8484 said:


> Just got my bloods back. I should miscarry in the next day or two. Levels are just too low....shattered. 2 babies gone in 3 months....

Taurus...I am so sorry to hear that. Did they give you any indication why? Have you considered a progesterone deficiency?
I has some chemicals and an early loss...so I totally understand how you feel. But, you HAVE to keep going honey! It can work! 
I have some progesterone left over from a previous treatment abroad...I started using it yesterday after I got my BFP, as I believe I have low progesterone which stops my pregnancies progressing / developing...although I have never had this tested officially and opinion differs greatly in the UK as to whether low progesterone can impact upon pregnancy loss...I got to nearly 10 weeks last year and then my UK FS told me to stop the progesterone. Stupidly I listened to him and lost the pregnancy within a week. 
Some girls use progesterone creams if they cant get hold of progesterone suppositories and they too swear by it!
It can't hurt to look at this...and my view is that as progesterone is a naturally occurring / necessary hormone in early pregnancy in any event, substituting can only help a pregnancy develop further.

Good luck to us all on this rollercoaster journey!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

prickly said:


> Taurus8484 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my bloods back. I should miscarry in the next day or two. Levels are just too low....shattered. 2 babies gone in 3 months....
> 
> Taurus...I am so sorry to hear that. Did they give you any indication why? Have you considered a progesterone deficiency?
> I has some chemicals and an early loss...so I totally understand how you feel. But, you HAVE to keep going honey! It can work!
> I have some progesterone left over from a previous treatment abroad...I started using it yesterday after I got my BFP, as I believe I have low progesterone which stops my pregnancies progressing / developing...although I have never had this tested officially and opinion differs greatly in the UK as to whether low progesterone can impact upon pregnancy loss...I got to nearly 10 weeks last year and then my UK FS told me to stop the progesterone. Stupidly I listened to him and lost the pregnancy within a week.
> Some girls use progesterone creams if they cant get hold of progesterone suppositories and they too swear by it!
> It can't hurt to look at this...and my view is that as progesterone is a naturally occurring / necessary hormone in early pregnancy in any event, substituting can only help a pregnancy develop further.
> 
> Good luck to us all on this rollercoaster journey!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I asked the Doctor when he did my HCG to check my progestrone levels as well and they are almost that of a non pregnant woman. So I think you may be right, that could be why I cant keep a baby and keep loosing them. And my HCG was just too low also.

The only thing that keeps me half sane at the moment is that we have an appointment on the 8th August at the fertility clinic, so hopefully then we can get some answers. I feel like I have hope that they can discover whats happening and next time I will get my sticky bean. Have to think like that. Stay positive. The only good thing I can take from this experience is that obviously I can get pregnant, just have trouble keeping them and that we are now getting the help we need.

I know this sounds horrible, but now I know that this one isnt going to stick either, I just want to start to bleed so that I can try and get my frame of mind set before the fertility clinic appointment and not live with the minute chance of hope that I have that maybe the Doctor and blood work is wrong and I will get to have this baby. 

I wish you all the best Prickly, really do and I hope that this one sticks for you and you have a healthy and happy 9 months.....:thumbup: fx


----------



## Maddy40

So sorry Taurus, hugs to you both.


----------



## prickly

Taurus8484 said:


> prickly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taurus8484 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my bloods back. I should miscarry in the next day or two. Levels are just too low....shattered. 2 babies gone in 3 months....
> 
> Taurus...I am so sorry to hear that. Did they give you any indication why? Have you considered a progesterone deficiency?
> I has some chemicals and an early loss...so I totally understand how you feel. But, you HAVE to keep going honey! It can work!
> I have some progesterone left over from a previous treatment abroad...I started using it yesterday after I got my BFP, as I believe I have low progesterone which stops my pregnancies progressing / developing...although I have never had this tested officially and opinion differs greatly in the UK as to whether low progesterone can impact upon pregnancy loss...I got to nearly 10 weeks last year and then my UK FS told me to stop the progesterone. Stupidly I listened to him and lost the pregnancy within a week.
> Some girls use progesterone creams if they cant get hold of progesterone suppositories and they too swear by it!
> It can't hurt to look at this...and my view is that as progesterone is a naturally occurring / necessary hormone in early pregnancy in any event, substituting can only help a pregnancy develop further.
> 
> Good luck to us all on this rollercoaster journey!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I asked the Doctor when he did my HCG to check my progestrone levels as well and they are almost that of a non pregnant woman. So I think you may be right, that could be why I cant keep a baby and keep loosing them. And my HCG was just too low also.
> 
> The only thing that keeps me half sane at the moment is that we have an appointment on the 8th August at the fertility clinic, so hopefully then we can get some answers. I feel like I have hope that they can discover whats happening and next time I will get my sticky bean. Have to think like that. Stay positive. The only good thing I can take from this experience is that obviously I can get pregnant, just have trouble keeping them and that we are now getting the help we need.
> 
> I know this sounds horrible, but now I know that this one isnt going to stick either, I just want to start to bleed so that I can try and get my frame of mind set before the fertility clinic appointment and not live with the minute chance of hope that I have that maybe the Doctor and blood work is wrong and I will get to have this baby.
> 
> I wish you all the best Prickly, really do and I hope that this one sticks for you and you have a healthy and happy 9 months.....:thumbup: fxClick to expand...

Taurus, I know it might not seem much comfort, but it really helped me when I had my losses, to know that you CAN get pregnant at least - some women are finding that the hardest bit! Take some comfort from that fact...your body may just need a little help from extra progesterone...and at least you got tested for low levels and this is really easy to address for your sticky bean next time!! Stay in touch and let us know how things go for you...I KNOW you will succeed Taurus!!:dust:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry to hear your news Taurus. I've had 3 losses myself but none were related to progesterone deficiency. I agree with you in the fact that at least you get pregnant easily and that's a very good thing. Once they know the reason for the mc's next pregnancies will be viable. I hope you'll be able to move on from this pain and into the future with a positive mind as and when you get your results. All the best in your journey hun! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Im so sorry Taurus :hugs:

I'm glad that even in such an upsetting situation you are able to find the positives and focus on them. 

I hope your appt on the 10th goes well and that you are close to your sticky BFP that will become your rainbow baby.

Best wishes xx


----------



## Lillyl

Hi guys is there an august thread??


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lillyl said:


> Hi guys is there an august thread??

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...gust-2012-test-thread-end-summer-bfps-13.html


Hi everyone.
Im sorry it seems like i haven't been around. I really have been quietly
stalking-it has just been crazy with work, vacation, HSG ect. 

I am so sorry for all of the af's and losses. wishing you all better luck on the August thread.

Congrats to the BFP's-may they be sticky!


----------



## Jax41

:hi: sorry, I've not been here in a looooong time :blush:

But for me AF landed - hurrah! Why, bc I had a mysterious 35 day cycle last time (my usual is 29) and nope I wasn't preg b4 you ask, just one of those things I guess :shrug: needless to say I was glad it all seems back to normal now - phew :flower:

Taurus :hugs: I'm really sorry for the disappointment you're going through but I read yours and Prickly's post and I would be absolutely on :cloud9: if I could at least get a BFP, I am coming up TTC 2 years Sept (ok, so some of those cycles have been a bit duff) and I've really had BFN's all the !"£$%^& way. I wouldn't wish a loss on anyone, honest, but to just know that you can get preg, I would go for that at the moment. Good luck at the FS I hope you get some postive news and I hope your next little bean is a lovely super sticky one :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry about the :witch: delaying its visit with no reason jax! I hope it'll be your turn for a bfp very soon


----------



## myra

Taurus, I'm SO sorry. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs::flower:Taurus


----------



## Lady H

I'm sad to say despite July having a lucky number seven in the month, it was a pretty pants month for bfp's really. Roll on August I say! :hugs::hugs:To you all, see you on the other thread....:flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hopefully August is better!


----------



## Taurus8484

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. Much appreciated and the support is just fantastic. xx


----------

